# You're as young now as you'll ever be...Drivla #60



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Everytime I hear that song, I think about John Milner and Bob Falfa lining 'em up on Paradise Road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

I ain't sure I like the title of this thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Everytime I hear that song, I think about John Milner and Bob Falfa lining 'em up on Paradise Road.



"Your car's uglier than I am.....that didn't come out right!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't sure I like the title of this thread?


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Quit fiddling around on here and fix that sticker


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2013)

sniff, sniff  Nothing like that new smell.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> sniff, sniff  Nothing like that new smell.


Beva get a new pair of underoos or something


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Quit fiddling around on here and fix that sticker



OH alright...lemme go get the blow dryer!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Everytime I hear that song, I think about John Milner and Bob Falfa lining 'em up on Paradise Road.




KRACKER...... Glad you're ok Grandpa! 





sinclair1 said:


> Quit fiddling around on here and fix that sticker



Yeah Jeff why don't you just pull it off? They'll replace it w/ a new won't they?


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> KRACKER...... Glad you're ok Grandpa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya ma'am.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok Jeff you happy? I changed my avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't sure I like the title of this thread?


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Beva get a new pair of underoos or something




you talking about Justin Beva?......................


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> "Your car's uglier than I am.....that didn't come out right!!"


Come on boy, lets go........prove it!!!!!

Easily one of my top 3 favorite movies........


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

hey kracker.......glad ya doing better


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with ya messican....I aint sure I am comfy with the thread title either.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff , you have a few pieces of left over black mulch mixed in there with your brown better fix that too


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2013)

Kracker is back and posting. 

That makes me happy.   

I thought, then realized what the title of this thread meant.

That made me sad.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Kracker is back and posting.
> 
> That makes me happy.
> 
> ...



What are you sad about. Your still a youngin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Beva get a new pair of underoos or something

















Crickett said:


> KRACKER...... Glad you're ok Grandpa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it, but if they did it would be cattywampus again!! 



Crickett said:


> Ok Jeff you happy? I changed my avatar!







kracker said:


> Come on boy, lets go........prove it!!!!!
> 
> Easily one of my top 3 favorite movies........







Sterlo58 said:


> I agree with ya messican....I aint sure I am comfy with the thread title either.



Whasamatta lil feller??


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> What are you sad about. Your still a youngin.



Yeah yeah yeah... 

That'll get you two brownie points.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2013)

How come every other red blooded American female has devoured this book but I can't get past page 15.  

I've had "Fifty Shades of Grey" for over a year. A girl I'm working with this week told me I REALLY needed to read it. 

So... I'm four pages further than I was a year ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Jeff , you have a few pieces of left over black mulch mixed in there with your brown better fix that too



I got some spray paint! 



turtlebug said:


> Kracker is back and posting.
> 
> That makes me happy.
> 
> ...



Y'all done took my thread title out of context! 

Live it up!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> How come every other red blooded American female has devoured this book but I can't get past page 15.
> 
> I've had "Fifty Shades of Grey" for over a year. A girl I'm working with this week told me I REALLY needed to read it.
> 
> So... I'm four pages further than I was a year ago.


 I ain't read it yet.........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dang server keeps crashing.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> How come every other red blooded American female has devoured this book but I can't get past page 15.
> 
> I've had "Fifty Shades of Grey" for over a year. A girl I'm working with this week told me I REALLY needed to read it.
> 
> So... I'm four pages further than I was a year ago.





Keebs said:


> I ain't read it yet.........



I ain't read it either! I don't get what all the fuss is about it!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I ain't read it yet.........



Well I'll get you a copy for your birthday cause if you wait until I'm done to borrow my copy, it might end up being read as your eulogy.     

I'm gonna go sit on the porch with Baron and see if by chance I can get at least five more pages down before I have to start supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I ain't read it either! I don't get what all the fuss is about it!



Supposedly Bait will reap the rewards of my reading it. 

Mini-Me calls it "Porn for mommies".

I call it stoopid right now.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Supposedly Bait will reap the rewards of my reading it.
> 
> Mini-Me calls it "Porn for mommies".
> 
> I call it stoopid right now.



Yeah I've heard it called that. It just don't sound interesting to me. I didn't read any of those Twilight books either.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Supposedly Bait will reap the rewards of my reading it.
> 
> Mini-Me calls it "Porn for mommies".
> 
> I call it stoopid right now.


You have answered a few question for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Only way that book'll work is if every time you open it there's $$$$ in it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Supposedly Bait will reap the rewards of my reading it.
> 
> Mini-Me calls it "Porn for mommies".
> 
> I call it stoopid right now.





Crickett said:


> Yeah I've heard it called that. It just don't sound interesting to me._* I didn't read any of those Twilight books either*_.


me neither...........


Jeff C. said:


> Only way that book'll work is if every time you open it there's $$$$ in it.


 I'd LOVE a book like that!
Dang Mud's hide, gonna make me get the tube fixed AGAIN!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody, I'm glad to be back posting!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> Thanks everybody, I'm glad to be back posting!!



Glad you back, young man!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2013)

Mercy there is a lot of water standing in the fields.   Hope it all ends up in the ponds and lakes.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 26, 2013)

Twilight books are better than the movies, Harry Potter movies are better than the books, and i refuse to read fifty shades of grey apparently there the cause of the 2013 baby explosion, and the hunger games movie is good havent read the books yet! 

But the best books ever are written by Nora Roberts or any books in the harlequin intrigue bunch lots of diff authors have mini series, look up BJ Daniels she actually sent me an autographed book in the mail that was awesome!!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Twilight books are better than the movies, Harry Potter movies are better than the books, and i refuse to read fifty shades of grey apparently there the cause of the 2013 baby explosion, and the hunger games movie is good havent read the books yet!
> 
> But the best books ever are written by Nora Roberts or any books in the harlequin intrigue bunch lots of diff authors have mini series, look up BJ Daniels she actually sent me an autographed book in the mail that was awesome!!!
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh girl The Hunger Games books are waaaayyy better than the movie! They left TONS of stuff out of the movie! VERY important details!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Twilight books are better than the movies, Harry Potter movies are better than the books, and i refuse to read fifty shades of grey apparently there the cause of the 2013 baby explosion, and the hunger games movie is good havent read the books yet!
> 
> But the best books ever are written by Nora Roberts or any books in the harlequin intrigue bunch lots of diff authors have mini series, look up BJ Daniels she actually sent me an autographed book in the mail that was awesome!!!
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_




Well that plan kinda back-fired didn't it???     Sorry baby girl, I couldn't help myself!  You just had that one tee'd up so nice it was more temptation than I could resist!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2013)

i done stumbled into da wimmens book club...... 

Gonna be a bacon, egg, and cheese omelet kinda night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i done stumbled into da wimmens book club......
> 
> Gonna be a bacon, egg, and cheese omelet kinda night.



Flank steak, taters, and squash!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i done stumbled into da wimmens book club......
> 
> Gonna be a bacon, egg, and cheese omelet kinda night.





Jeff C. said:


> Flank steak, taters, and squash!!



I'm thinking it's gonna be an oreo's and milk kinda night.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

Good selection Jeff. Welcome back Mr kracker. Evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'm thinking it's gonna be an oreo's and milk kinda night.



Will homemade chocolate chip do for dessert?



KyDawg said:


> Good selection Jeff. Welcome back Mr kracker. Evening youngins.



Evenin Charlie!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



I hadnt even heard of the books when i found out i was pregnant, mibe was caused bc i was leavin on a trip for 9days lol!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Mebbe i should read em then, ill have to pester my aunt and see if shes got em 


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i done stumbled into da wimmens book club......
> 
> Gonna be a bacon, egg, and cheese omelet kinda night.



pot roast, carrots, and onions.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 26, 2013)

lilD1188 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I hadnt even heard of the books when i found out i was pregnant, mibe was caused bc i was leavin on a trip for 9days lol!!
> 
> ...



*mine....

Sheesh i need to learn how to slow down typing on this so called smart phone!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Will homemade chocolate chip do for dessert?
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Charlie!!



Nah I'm on sugar overload from the oreo's.  Hadn't heard from RB yet and I was starving.  I need to balance it out with something salty for dessert!   



gobbleinwoods said:


> pot roast, carrots, and onions.



  Now THAT sounds good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nah I'm on sugar overload from the oreo's.  Hadn't heard from RB yet and I was starving.  I need to balance it out with something salty for dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT sounds good!


Had to put my glasses on to see that your avatar wasn't a black parrot sitting on a limb..


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good selection Jeff. Welcome back Mr kracker. Evening youngins.


Thank ya Mr. Kydawg.

Grilled cheese sammiches here


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to put my glasses on to see that your avatar wasn't a black parrot sitting on a limb..



So the eyes are going too?? You really are falling apart!   My new ones should be here tomorrow or the next day.  Mitch will be SO glad  ... he's tired of hearing me complain about how I can't see (but I REALLY can't see!).  

Got the bifocals I should have ordered to begin with!    Hope they work out.  I ordered them from an online supplier.  I had to go to Walmart & get another copy of my script so I could order them and that is the last place I remember having my old ones.  Haven't seen them since.  Been the longest two weeks of my life!!  

They said they didn't find them but it wouldn't surprize me if they did.  The optical center at WM was none too happy I was ordering online but my original pair was $300 for single vision with the exam.  I'm getting progressive lense bifocals plus a pair of single vision sun glasses for $82.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 26, 2013)

what is this place?.........."


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to put my glasses on to see that your avatar wasn't a black parrot sitting on a limb..



Know what you mean bro. Gettin ole pretty much inhales. When the Super Beta , Low T commercials get yo attention more than that hawty eatin a Hardee's burger on da beach, one has arrived.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


 i thought it was...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



Look at ya ... sittin' there acting all innocent & stuff like you didn't do nothin!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Know what you mean bro. Gettin ole pretty much inhales. When the Super Beta , Low T commercials get yo attention more than that hawty eatin a Hardee's burger on da beach, one has arrived.



Yeah and I think they quit making Geritol.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2013)

ButcherTony said:


> i thought it was...


wanna try again? 


Tag-a-long said:


> Look at ya ... sittin' there acting all innocent & stuff like you didn't do nothin!



What? Your hubby wasn't here.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna try again?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2013)

y'all excuse me for a few.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

Excuse me for about 8 hours.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2013)

Home from work at last....


Kracker, glad you're home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Know what you mean bro. Gettin ole pretty much inhales. When the Super Beta , Low T commercials get yo attention more than that hawty eatin a Hardee's burger on da beach, one has arrived.


There's a hawty in that commercial?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2013)

Morning all...welcome home Kracker!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2013)

Hump day already this week.







Coffee is brewed and ready for those partaking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Feb 27, 2013)

Morning everybody, glad to be home!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2013)

Uh huh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2013)

^^^Banana


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mornin children, I hope all is good for everybody taday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

GOOD
MORNING
drivelers


----------



## rydert (Feb 27, 2013)

morning ever body......i'm off to Orlando.......and not to Disney world....you know times is getting tough when a Georgia boy has to go to Florida to try and scrounge up some work



I thought somebody in the PF said that things were getting better


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2013)

I reckon


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 27, 2013)

Mornin driv's and drivettes

2nd cup is what it'll take today; 
hay - who makes good turkish java?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2013)

good moaning peeps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

no..................more...............ditch..................ridin..............wiff...........
Mud..................... 
that is all, carry on..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no..................more...............ditch..................ridin..............wiff...........
> Mud.....................
> that is all, carry on..............



I aint talkin to you right now. You know dang well my hand gesture to pull over " I need another beer" is not the same as "Sling shot engage!"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint talkin to you right now. You know dang well my hand gesture to pull over " I need another beer" is not the same as "Sling shot engage!"


 Well EEExxxccccuuuuuuuuuuusssssseeeeeeeee ME!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint talkin to you right now. You know dang well my hand gesture to pull over " I need another beer" is not the same as "Sling shot engage!"





Keebs said:


> Well EEExxxccccuuuuuuuuuuusssssseeeeeeeee ME!!!!!!!



Guys today lets try to stay on topic okay?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Guys today lets try to stay on topic okay?!



What's a topic


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's a topic



get back ta foldin clothes womenz .....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Guys today lets try to stay on topic okay?!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's a topic


 Really!


blood on the ground said:


> get back ta foldin clothes womenz .....


 Oh no you di'int!  Ain't you got some riding to do or somethin??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Really!
> 
> Oh no you di'int!  Ain't you got some riding to do or somethin??



sorry keebs i had to do it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> get back ta foldin clothes womenz .....












Here's your TOPIC.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sorry keebs i had to do it!


 nu-uh, you coulda restrained yo self!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's your TOPIC.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's your TOPIC.......





Keebs said:


> nu-uh, you coulda restrained yo self!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmmm.....Good mornin......I think! 

Tryin to figger out whether this is a bunch of ol grumps, or youngins misbehavin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....Good mornin......I think!
> 
> Tryin to figger out whether this is a bunch of ol grumps, or youngins misbehavin


yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Guys today lets try to stay on topic okay?!


Whats a topic



mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's a topic


What she said



blood on the ground said:


> get back ta foldin clothes womenz .....


Thats my line


Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....Good mornin......I think!
> 
> Tryin to figger out whether this is a bunch of ol grumps, or youngins misbehavin


I'm not an old grump, thats Nics job. I aint a youngin , well lets change the subject..... Good mornin Jeffro.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats a topic
> 
> What she said
> 
> ...


 didja measure twice & cut once this time???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ya'll hear something??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll hear something??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



He STILL aint talkin to ya. I baweave he was serious bout them hand gestures.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll hear something??





Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He STILL aint talkin to ya. I baweave he was serious bout them hand gestures.



Whad I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss?



Keebs wouldn't pull ova for Mud to git a beer. THAT'S SERIOUS.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

this is how to eat eggs


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He STILL aint talkin to ya. I baweave he was serious bout them hand gestures.






blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss?



That pank things with wheels is your kryptonite


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That pank things with wheels is your kryptonite



you aint kiddin!!! no more for me thanks!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> this is how to eat eggs



 HOT tamoli........... I mean eggs.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> this is how to eat eggs



Dang; that gives me gas just looking at it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He STILL aint talkin to ya. I baweave he was serious bout them hand gestures.


 I got some hand gestures for him next time too!


blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs wouldn't pull ova for Mud to git a beer. THAT'S SERIOUS.


He still had 2 in the cup holders!


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats a topic
> 
> What she said
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudro!! 

Now I'm feelin grumpy  Gotta reserve a flight to EWR (Newark, N.J.) for the 1st of April for a week, ain't lookin forward to it really....but need the $$$.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!!
> 
> Now I'm feelin grumpy  Gotta reserve a flight to EWR (Newark, N.J.) for the 1st of April for a week, ain't lookin forward to it really....but need the $$$.



Just as long as youre back in time for some oysters


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

chicken tacos rule!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got some hand gestures for him next time too!
> 
> 
> He still had 2 in the cup holders!



Not after that slingshot cross the road, you know we supposed to stick to ditches with water in them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> chicken tacos rule!





Crickett said:


> Hi!



Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> chicken tacos rule!




That looks good.  Where did ya git that?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!!
> 
> Now I'm feelin grumpy  Gotta reserve a flight to EWR (Newark, N.J.) for the 1st of April for a week, ain't lookin forward to it really....but need the $$$.


Better the 1st week than the last one!!


blood on the ground said:


> chicken tacos rule!


 those look gooooood!!


Crickett said:


> Hi!


 wasamatta??


mudracing101 said:


> Not after that slingshot cross the road, you know we supposed to stick to ditches with water in them.


 but, but, but, the water was over the road too!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just as long as youre back in time for some oysters





Keebs said:


> Better the 1st week than the last one!!
> 
> those look gooooood!!
> 
> ...



Last one??


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2013)

Whatchalldoin?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Last one??



yeah, wat he said


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Last one??





Hornet22 said:


> yeah, wat he said



 yeah, what they said


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey





hdm03 said:


> That looks good.  Where did ya git that?





Keebs said:


> Better the 1st week than the last one!!
> 
> those look gooooood!!
> 
> ...



we have a taco shop right down the road... its about the only thing i can order in spanish


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> yeah, wat he said





mudracing101 said:


> yeah, what they said



 Wimmenz!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Better the 1st week than the last one!!
> 
> those look gooooood!!
> 
> ...



Just bored!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wimmenz!!



but, but, but I'mz a wimmenz and I'm  too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> but, but, but I'mz a wimmenz and I'm  too.



No Ma'am....not you!!  Jus that other one


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like it's gonna be a peanut butter and  sammich for lunch today!! 

Then going to weigh some pecans and see if I can find someone to buy them from the Jag.....he picked up about 70 more lbs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Last one??





Hornet22 said:


> yeah, wat he said





mudracing101 said:


> yeah, what they said


 People, People, People, WORK with me here!!!!!!!! Last week in April = OYSTERS!!   Dang, I gotta spell it out for you?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> Wimmenz!!





Crickett said:


> Just bored!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> but, but, but I'mz a wimmenz and I'm  too.


read post above..........


Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am....not you!!  Jus that other one


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2013)

My wife said we needed a new clothes dryer so I bought her 100' of wire and four new post. She is our there now trying to put it up. I guess I should go help her, but I think I will finish these beers first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> People, People, People, WORK with me here!!!!!!!! Last week in April = OYSTERS!!   Dang, I gotta spell it out for you?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My wife said we needed a new clothes dryer so I bought her 100' of wire and four new post. She is our there now trying to put it up. I guess I should go help her, but I think I will finish these beers first.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> still



See!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My wife said we needed a new clothes dryer so I bought her 100' of wire and four new post. She is our there now trying to put it up. I guess I should go help her, but I think I will finish these beers first.



You Pig!!!!

you should at the least take her a beer!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

looking at the dates:
April 12, 13 & 14


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> looking at the dates:
> April 12, 13 & 14



Turkey season... it is the most bestes thing ever!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> looking at the dates:
> April 12, 13 & 14


 my bad..........that'd be the SECOND weekend, not the last, so sowwy, soooo sooooowwwyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

Bored & hungry....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



wasamatter lil feller?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my bad..........that'd be the SECOND weekend, not the last, so sowwy, soooo sooooowwwyyyyy!!!!!!





 Comon y'all.....Keebs gets a community flogging!! 

Next........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Ain't neva seen a  Quack!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Comon y'all.....Keebs gets a community flogging!!
> 
> Next........



Put da bottle down slowly, and back out carefully bro. Just lookin out for ya


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Comon y'all.....Keebs gets a community flogging!!
> 
> Next........





Hornet22 said:


> Put da bottle down slowly, and back out carefully bro. Just lookin out for ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Put da bottle down slowly, and back out carefully bro. Just lookin out for ya



I like'em feisty!!


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a interview lined up for that spot at work im really wanting .... Its looking good so far.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Are we having oysters ???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Got a interview lined up for that spot at work im really wanting .... Its looking good so far.


 good luck!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Are we having oysters ???


Yeah, April 12, 13, 14...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good luck!
> 
> Yeah, April 12, 13, 14...........



Location?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Got a interview lined up for that spot at work im really wanting .... Its looking good so far.



Good luck, slipster!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Are we having oysters ???



I could eat a dozen or 3!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Location?





I don't think they want us to know ??????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Location?


same as last year............. Soggy Bottom near Abbeville.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Good luck, slipster!!
> 
> 
> 
> I could eat a dozen or 3!!


 MMMEEeeeee tooo!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think they want us to know ??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My wife said we needed a new clothes dryer so I bought her 100' of wire and four new post. She is our there now trying to put it up. I guess I should go help her, but I think I will finish these beers first.


You the man



Jeff C. said:


> looking at the dates:
> April 12, 13 & 14


She done lost it.



Keebs said:


> my bad..........that'd be the SECOND weekend, not the last, so sowwy, soooo sooooowwwyyyyy!!!!!!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Are we having oysters ???


Duh, you didnt get the pm



blood on the ground said:


> Location?



No pm for you either
Keebs was they not suppose to know My bad, i said invite em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> same as last year............. Soggy Bottom near Abbeville..........
> 
> MMMEEeeeee tooo!!!!!






Any no tale hotels around ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any no tale hotels around ???



You can stay with me, bring that goat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You can stay with me, bring that goat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You the man
> 
> She done lost it.
> 
> ...


 your fingers work jusssss as good as mine!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Any no tale hotels around ???


yep...... quiet a few in 3 different directions!


mudracing101 said:


> You can stay with me, bring that goat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Whaa?? He can eat all the leftover cig butts people throw on the ground.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaa?? He can eat all the leftover cig butts people throw on the ground.



That's what the fire is for silly. I guess I was the goat at the last gathering. LAWD I picked up cig butts all mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaa?? He can eat all the leftover cig butts people throw on the ground.





i thought y'all was plannin on bbq'n the lil feller


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what the fire is for silly. I guess I was the goat at the last gathering. LAWD I picked up cig butts all mornin.



I hope there is still that big stack of pallets. I know Jag put a hurtin on it that last night


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i thought y'all was plannin on bbq'n the lil feller



Yeah thats it a bbq


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Official............................
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=742952


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah thats it a bbq



I'll brang a stump to da Q'ing


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh lawdy two bowls of gumbo mighta been two to many.



Somebody open a winder in here...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2013)

You know its sad when your child, who isnt even born yet has 5xs as many clothes as you do!!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh lawdy two bowls of gumbo mighta been two to many.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody open a winder in here...





lilD1188 said:


> You know its sad when your child, who isnt even born yet has 5xs as many clothes as you do!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


They out grow them so fast, it really doesn't count..........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



I knoww but still!! I bought 5 packs of hangers 50hangers and i still need more plus another dresser!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I knoww but still!! I bought 5 packs of hangers 50hangers and i still need more plus another dresser!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


 no need in hanging them, just fold & keep in a tote or even in bags.......


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



gotta hang em up, aint no room for totes or bags in our closet aint really no room for any more stuff 


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I knoww but still!! I bought 5 packs of hangers 50hangers and i still need more plus another dresser!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_





Keebs said:


> no need in hanging them, just fold & keep in a tote or even in bags.......



stay on topic please


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, no baby stuff in the driveler


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> stay on topic please


hush


lilD1188 said:


> gotta hang em up, aint no room for totes or bags in our closet aint really no room for any more stuff
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, no baby stuff in the driveler


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hush



so if mud got the eagle i guess i just got a bird outa that right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You can stay with me, bring that goat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> so if mud got the eagle i guess i just got a bird outa that right


mehbe........... 


Hooked On Quack said:


>


ohlawd!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You can stay with me, bring that goat.



Good Lord.....first thing I thought was, "Quack got a GTO?"  then I thought, "I hope he ain't talkin bout MizDawn!!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord.....first thing I thought was, "Quack got a GTO?"  then I thought, "I hope he ain't talkin bout MizDawn!!"






MizDawn = Goat . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> MizDawn = Goat . . .



You iz certified too!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> They out grow them so fast, it really doesn't count..........



Don't forget all the .....ummmm.... Messes they make!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord.....first thing I thought was, "Quack got a GTO?"  then I thought, "I hope he ain't talkin bout MizDawn!!"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Don't forget all the .....ummmm.... Messes they make!


 lawd yeah & LilD had issues of "projectile" type..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2013)

woooo hoooo, im goin home ta split fire wood!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

The Jag and I weighed out 110 lbs of pecans and boxed them up, now if I can just find someone to give him $1.00 lb fer 'em. 

Might have to ride up to the Farmer's Market.....kind of late for selling pecans though. He picked up 50 lbs at a neighbors while I was out of town last week.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> woooo hoooo, im goin home ta split fire wood!!!!!


 you were supposed to do that YESTERDAY!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> lawd yeah & LilD had issues of "projectile" type..........



So did Nolan! Poor thing had reflux soooo bad! We took him to a chiropractor & after just one adjustment he was much better.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it a leap year???

& i aint scared of the messes, kinda used to them!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So did Nolan! Poor thing had reflux soooo bad! We took him to a chiropractor & after just one adjustment he was much better.


We did the chiro years later, AFTER trips to Macon to a gastroenterologist!


lilD1188 said:


> _*Is it a leap year???*_
> 
> & i aint scared of the messes, kinda used to them!
> 
> ...


really?????????


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Is it a leap year???
> 
> & i aint scared of the messes, kinda used to them!
> 
> ...



Not a leap year! 



Keebs said:


> We did the chiro years later, AFTER trips to Macon to a gastroenterologist!
> 
> really?????????



We had Nolan on 2 different meds.  My husband went to his chiropractor for his adjustment & he told him about Nolan. Chiropractor told him to bring him in & he could fix it. I was very hesitant about it so I did a bunch of research & found lots of positive articles on it so we gave it a try. After that 1 adjustment we were able to take him off all of the meds & he's been fine ever since.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Ya really i dont pay attention to if it is or aint sheesh i just know theres one every 4 yrs!! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Chief, you going to Keeb's get together ???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, you going to Keeb's get together ???


You want a room booked in Eastman or Cordele??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, you going to Keeb's get together ???



Yessir, if nothing comes up to prevent it!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, you going to Keeb's get together ???


Hey Quack, you going to Keeb's get together



Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, if nothing comes up to prevent it!!



You bringin da soggy bottom fireman wiff ya aint cha


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, if nothing comes up to prevent it!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Quack, you going to Keeb's get together
> 
> 
> 
> You bringin da soggy bottom fireman wiff ya aint cha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2013)

Whats gwyin on up in hyere?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whats gwyin on up in hyere?


 Gittin da party started!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Quack, you going to Keeb's get together
> 
> 
> 
> You bringin da soggy bottom fireman wiff ya aint cha



Absolutely!!  About the only place he doesn't go with me is work, an appt, or something of that nature.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Gittin da party started!


Did anyone ever find Seth?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did anyone ever find Seth?


 not that I've heard, thought Quack was gonna call him.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm out , lets go Keebs. Later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , lets go Keebs. Later ya'll


 'bout time! Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 27, 2013)

Beer time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Beer time



Turn em up!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Turn em up!!



Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You want a room booked in Eastman or Cordele??




I dunno, which one is quicker to stagger to ???




Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, if nothing comes up to prevent it!!




Whooooooooot !!!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did anyone ever find Seth?






Naw man, but all da paint chips are gone off the walls of the basement ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Beer time





Hey neph, you going to da gathering ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey neph, you going to da gathering ???



I gotta feelin neph's got a beer in each hand and his pockets full


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta feelin neph's got a beer in each hand and his pockets full






Datz my buoy !!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fly by...duck!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2013)

bass fillets, french fries, and a big ol sliced up messican mater for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Fly by...duck!



Whoaa!! 



rhbama3 said:


> bass fillets, french fries, and a big ol sliced up messican mater for supper.



Omelette....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Fly by...duck!



WATCH OUT! 



rhbama3 said:


> bass fillets, french fries, and a big ol sliced up messican mater for supper.



Talapia fillets, mash taters and sompin green.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2013)

Low Kuntray boil for da wife and me !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WATCH OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> Talapia fillets, mash taters and *sompin green*.


Moldy bread?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> Omelette....


The ones i made last night were excellent!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Low Kuntray boil for da wife and me !!!!


you win......


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> Low Kuntray boil for da wife and me !!!!



Send a bowl or 4 my way pweese



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The ones i made last night were excellent!
> 
> you win......



Yep!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moldy bread?



Veggie. Caint say it, Veggie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Veggie. Caint say it, Veggie.



put bacon and cheese on it. It'll be allright.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2013)

I put bacon on bacon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I put bacon on bacon.



Thats good too, but you really oughta deep fry bacon in bacon grease and then sprinkle baco's on it. Good stuff!

The fried bass fillets were most excellent. I was wrong about the messican mater. It said made in USA.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 27, 2013)

Had to go back to work this afternoon, I had planned on fryin trout and redfish fillets.

Work should stop when food is being thought about!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 27, 2013)

Turkey salit sammich


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2013)

BRB going to Argentina


Just found out they have a oreo with a bananner filling.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2013)

Stoping by China on the way home, they have grape and peach oreos.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.  

Gobblin, where are you???  I surely need some coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Yesterday started at 4 AM and didn't stop till 12:45 AM this morning.  My get up and go has got up and GONE !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2013)

Thirsty Thursday







debating on eggs or oatmeal for b'fast.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 28, 2013)

Eggs, oatmeal ain no kinda meal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Eggs, oatmeal ain no kinda meal


How bout urnge juice, a nanner and a handful of planters nuts.


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 28, 2013)

Top'o the morning to all of ya's.  Cold beer, shot of whisky and a fried chicken sammich fer breakfast.  That oughter do it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Eggs, oatmeal ain no kinda meal


toss some peppers an onions an tamatterz off in  dem eggs brotha!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout urnge juice, a nanner and a handful of planters nuts.


urnge juice = heartburn 


huntinstuff said:


> Top'o the morning to all of ya's.  Cold beer, shot of whisky and a fried chicken sammich fer breakfast.  That oughter do it.



you must be on vacation


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> toss some peppers an onions an tamatterz off in  dem eggs brotha!
> 
> urnge juice = heartburn
> 
> ...



Nope, sitting at the office.   I was daydreaming.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Nope, sitting at the office.   I was daydreaming.



 you can't do that to us


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mornin droolers...er...uh...I mean drivelers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Good morning ya'll, sun is shining, Its Friday eve, gonna be a beautiful day.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Anybody know what time BB&T posts direct deposits?  

I'm about to bust a gut here. Since closing out my USAA account and waiting on those cashier checks to arrive, opening a new account with BB&T, getting DD set up, waiting on checks and a new debit card, I ain't happy.

Turtlebugs do not do well going a week without money.  






Oh, good morning.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

Yay! Sunshine! Finally!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody know what time BB&T posts direct deposits?
> 
> I'm about to bust a gut here. Since closing out my USAA account and waiting on those cashier checks to arrive, opening a new account with BB&T, getting DD set up, waiting on checks and a new debit card, I ain't happy.
> 
> ...


Mornin, where you is today?



Crickett said:


> Yay! Sunshine! Finally!


I feel the same way,  yay sunshine


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, where you is today?
> 
> I feel the same way,  yay sunshine



Home. Be back up your way tomorrow and all of next week. 

Provided I have gas money.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody know what time BB&T posts direct deposits?
> 
> I'm about to bust a gut here. Since closing out my USAA account and waiting on those cashier checks to arrive, opening a new account with BB&T, getting DD set up, waiting on checks and a new debit card, I ain't happy.
> 
> ...



 They didn't give you a temporary debit card? The bank I use gave me a temporary until my permanent one came in the mail.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

for the sunshine..............  for Friday eve............. for having to work at all........... 
MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> for the sunshine..............  for Friday eve............. for having to work at all...........
> MORNING!!!!!!!!



Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

meat luvas peetza is good tadeaf!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2013)

mornin all.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> for the sunshine..............  for Friday eve............. for having to work at all...........
> MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin all.



mernin sissta


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> They didn't give you a temporary debit card? The bank I use gave me a temporary until my permanent one came in the mail.



It wouldn't matter. I only have $50 in the account right now since MY DIRECT DEPOSIT HASN'T SHOW UP YET.   

I should have had an expense check show up yesterday and my paycheck this morning. I double checked the account numbers through Quest's payroll website and everything is fine on their end. Even checked with my old bank and they didn't get them. 

I "should" be getting my debit card today or tomorrow, checks too (not that I ever write a paper check) but it's not doing me any good if they're not going to put my money in there. 

I get fired up about a lot of things but when I feel like I'm getting screwed on $$$, I get flat out mean.  

I'm beginning to think BB&T might have been a mistake.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It wouldn't matter. I only have $50 in the account right now since MY DIRECT DEPOSIT HASN'T SHOW UP YET.
> 
> I should have had an expense check show up yesterday and my paycheck this morning. I double checked the account numbers through Quest's payroll website and everything is fine on their end. Even checked with my old bank and they didn't get them.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's messed up! I'd be making a phone call to BB&T!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Mernin kids......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin all.


I updated the spring-fling thread.........


turtlebug said:


> It wouldn't matter. I only have $50 in the account right now since MY DIRECT DEPOSIT HASN'T SHOW UP YET.
> 
> I should have had an expense check show up yesterday and my paycheck this morning. I double checked the account numbers through Quest's payroll website and everything is fine on their end. Even checked with my old bank and they didn't get them.
> 
> ...


I'm like you, don't go messin wiff my money!  I can't tell you much about BB&T though, hope it comes through soon!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids......


I swear, your avatar just cracks me up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

Hellloooooo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 can you say "Wilcox County"?!??!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can you say "Wilcox County"?!??!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I swear, your avatar just cracks me up!



Look who's back...

....it's embarrassing!! 

Poor Carl!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin all.


Mornin you


turtlebug said:


> It wouldn't matter. I only have $50 in the account right now since MY DIRECT DEPOSIT HASN'T SHOW UP YET.
> 
> I should have had an expense check show up yesterday and my paycheck this morning. I double checked the account numbers through Quest's payroll website and everything is fine on their end. Even checked with my old bank and they didn't get them.
> 
> ...


That sucks, that would make me mad too, i'd go crazy on a fifty dolla drankin budget.



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids......



Mornin Jeffro.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It wouldn't matter. I only have $50 in the account right now since MY DIRECT DEPOSIT HASN'T SHOW UP YET.
> 
> I should have had an expense check show up yesterday and my paycheck this morning. I double checked the account numbers through Quest's payroll website and everything is fine on their end. Even checked with my old bank and they didn't get them.
> 
> ...



Trust me After the last 1.5 years, I know what it's like to go a long stretch with little money . 

Hope you get it straightened out soon.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks y'all. I'm tired of being on hold so since I'm meeting Bait for lunch, I'll go up there around noon. 

I'm thinking since payday is Friday, BB&T is one of those banks that won't actually give you your money until Friday, whereas most other banks would have shown it by now.  But my danged expense check should have been there I would think.  (That was almost $300 in gas money for just one week  )

I know with USAA, it was always there on Thursday morning, but after the ordeal with the compromise of my account, I wanted someone local. 

From the experiences I'm reading online, it "SHOULD" be there at midnight tonight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2013)

Good morning everybody and remember...it's Thirsty Thursday!@


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

mernin bone boy


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

in greasy already this mernin


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Broke down and called the local branch. They see my two deposits, they just won't be credited until tonight. 

She even gave me the exact amounts. 

Okay, well now I know NOT to expect my paycheck until Friday. That kinda sucks but at least I know nothing is wrong.  

Whew. I feel a little better now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin you
> That sucks, that would make me mad too, i'd go crazy on a fifty dolla drankin budget.
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudro!! 



turtlebug said:


> Thanks y'all. I'm tired of being on hold so since I'm meeting Bait for lunch, I'll go up there around noon.
> 
> I'm thinking since payday is Friday, BB&T is one of those banks that won't actually give you your money until Friday, whereas most other banks would have shown it by now.  But my danged expense check should have been there I would think.  (That was almost $300 in gas money for just one week  )
> 
> ...



Hang in there Bugsy....sounds like a nightmare!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody and remember...it's Thirsty Thursday!@


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody know what time BB&T posts direct deposits?
> 
> I'm about to bust a gut here. Since closing out my USAA account and waiting on those cashier checks to arrive, opening a new account with BB&T, getting DD set up, waiting on checks and a new debit card, I ain't happy.
> 
> ...



Mornin'. Why did you leave USAA? I love my accounts there. And both the girls are set up with USAA accounts. And is real nice gettin' our pay checks a day early. 

Oh yea, today's my last day of prison, uh I mean work, with my current employer. Tomorrow I'm free and will be workin' with some nice folks, not snakes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Mornin'. Why did you leave USAA? I love my accounts there. And both the girls are set up with USAA accounts. And is real nice gettin' our pay checks a day early.
> 
> Oh yea, today's my last day of prison, uh I mean work, with my current employer. Tomorrow I'm free and will be workin' with some nice folks, not snakes.



Congrats on your Freedom!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Mornin'. Why did you leave USAA? I love my accounts there. And both the girls are set up with USAA accounts. And is real nice gettin' our pay checks a day early.
> 
> Oh yea, today's my last day of prison, uh I mean work, with my current employer. Tomorrow I'm free and will be workin' with some nice folks, not snakes.



Cause I woke up one morning last week and had .91 in my account. 

My account got hacked (I'm guessing through Paypal or online somehow) and basically emptied. USAA has always been pretty good until then. I was told it would be three business days before I saw the money. Since I had a little chunk in my savings, I wanted a place where I could handle things locally if this ever happened again. Told them to close out both accounts and send me a cashiers check for my balances. 

I was thinking I'd have those cashiers checks by Saturday but I just realized that since I talked to them on Friday, it was probably yesterday before the money was credited back to me so I probably won't see at least one check until Monday or Tuesday. Bummer. 

I had just basic checking and savings with them. Since I had no military connections, I couldn't get car insurance or anything. I don't think their "customer service" is the same for non-military folks either.  

To top it all off, they returned my car payment. Didn't realize it was pending that morning when I closed out the accounts. They could've at least covered it with a draft from savings.  

Great. Another phone call to make. 

I hate me today.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cause I woke up one morning last week and had .91 in my account.
> 
> My account got hacked (I'm guessing through Paypal or online somehow) and basically emptied. USAA has always been pretty good until then. I was told it would be three business days before I saw the money. Since I had a little chunk in my savings, I wanted a place where I could handle things locally if this ever happened again. Told them to close out both accounts and send me a cashiers check for my balances.
> 
> ...



I know a lot of people primarily use their USAA accounts and then have a local account to use when needed. We got hacked a month or so ago too, and it was 5 days before the money was replaced. But they told me that if any checks were returned credit me with the NSF fees and would give me an affidavit of fraud for any bills I paid were returned so I could get out of the NSF fees with them.  We also have all of our insurance with them since I was in the reserves for 13 years.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats on your Freedom!!



Thanks. My boss pulled another one of her stupid stunts yesterday. I started to get mad and then realized, it's not my problem any more. I forwarded the email to the Dean and told him that this is his fight now. I'm outta here!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cause I woke up one morning last week and had .91 in my account.
> 
> My account got hacked (I'm guessing through Paypal or online somehow) and basically emptied. USAA has always been pretty good until then. I was told it would be three business days before I saw the money. Since I had a little chunk in my savings, I wanted a place where I could handle things locally if this ever happened again. Told them to close out both accounts and send me a cashiers check for my balances.
> 
> ...


No No:No No:No No:No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> I know a lot of people primarily use their USAA accounts and then have a local account to use when needed. We got hacked a month or so ago too, and it was 5 days before the money was replaced. But they told me that if any checks were returned credit me with the NSF fees and would give me an affidavit of fraud for any bills I paid were returned so I could get out of the NSF fees with them.  We also have all of our insurance with them since I was in the reserves for 13 years.



Yep. They at least did that for me. I just got off the phone with them and I gave them the fax number and account number for my car payment folks. They said they'd fax them a letter letting them know what happened. 

I'll have to make my car payment again tomorrow though. In all the fluster of losing all that money overnight, I completely forgot about my car payment being made out of that account. I've only had the car six months so it's still considered a "new account" with Toyota. I'm sure they're not happy about it but at least I found out about it.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks. My boss pulled another one of her stupid stunts yesterday. I started to get mad and then realized, it's not my problem any more. I forwarded the email to the Dean and told him that this is his fight now. I'm outta here!



Now send boss a picture of a horse's read end and tell her it's been a pleasure.  





Crickett said:


> No No:No No:No No:No No:





Eh, I'm okay.  I just don't like financial issues, especially when I didn't cause them.  

We're not in a position to be throwing money away right now so I like to hang on to what I have.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Now send boss a picture of a horse's read end and tell her it's been a pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know what you mean!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Now send boss a picture of a horse's read end and tell her it's been a pleasure.



No, I decided that I'm just going to quietly leave and wait for her to call me asking me how I did some things or to send her the spreadsheets I have keeping up with things accreditors want. That will be my satisfaction - that they needed me and the work I did.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

baby dirty harry


----------



## Hankus (Feb 28, 2013)

Had a cat named Dirty Harry once


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

......

HI


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> No, I decided that I'm just going to quietly leave and wait for her to call me asking me how I did some things or to send her the spreadsheets I have keeping up with things accreditors want. That will be my satisfaction - that they needed me and the work I did.


 you're one classy lady!


blood on the ground said:


> baby dirty harry


 CUTE!!!


Hankus said:


> Had a cat named Dirty Harry once


 why? 


lilD1188 said:


> ......
> 
> HI
> 
> ...


 well???


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're one classy lady!



Learned a long time ago to not burn any bridges, no matter how confident I am that I will NEVER work for any of these people again. Of course, they don't know that I actually started working my new job last week.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> baby dirty harry



Oooo...I want one! 



lilD1188 said:


> ......
> 
> HI
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> :
> 
> well???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Learned a long time ago to not burn any bridges, no matter how confident I am that I will NEVER work for any of these people again. Of course, they don't know that I actually started working my new job last week.





Crickett said:


> Oooo...I want one!


 back labor yesterday, but she hasn't told me anything today......... dang young'uns!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nuffin new cept i FINALLY HAVE A CARSEAT and its already installed in the truck!!!
But other than than that nuffin new still having contractions but they arent timaeable yet 


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey everybody!!




Lunch time drive by.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oooo...I want one!



i got this one for 60$


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ......
> 
> HI
> 
> ...



Hi to bof of ya's!!  



Hankus said:


> Had a cat named Dirty Harry once





Keebs said:


> why?



Because he was dirty + hairy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gonna go see if I can get rid of some pecans at the Farmer's Market.

If not, I'm stuck with 100 lbs.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Gonna go see if I can get rid of some pecans at the Farmer's Market.
> 
> If not, I'm stuck with 100 lbs.



I forsee lots of pecan pies in your future!! Or pecan muffins.....


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

My truck's ready !!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i got this one for 60$


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I forsee lots of pecan pies in your future!! Or pecan muffins.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_



Or tree rats


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Nuffin new cept i FINALLY HAVE A CARSEAT and its already installed in the truck!!!
> But other than than that nuffin new still having contractions but they arent timaeable yet
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_





Jeff C. said:


> Hi to bof of ya's!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


werks for me..........


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go see if I can get rid of some pecans at the Farmer's Market.
> 
> If not, I'm stuck with 100 lbs.


Great Secret Shenanigans gift too!


lilD1188 said:


> I forsee lots of pecan pies in your future!! Or pecan muffins.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_





Hooked On Quack said:


> My truck's ready !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Or tree rats


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

Apparently i am not smarter than a 5th grader..... I need to stop watching this show!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> werks for me..........
> 
> Great Secret Shenanigans gift too!



Who's my recipient, I need to go ahead and ship now, they won't be any good by then......or I can wait and ship 100 lbs of BAD pecans


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's my recipient, I need to go ahead and ship now, they won't be any good by then......or I can wait and ship 100 lbs of BAD pecans


 freeze'em!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Or tree rats



 Mine sure love em.



Keebs said:


> freeze'em!



They are still in the shell.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Apparently i am not smarter than a 5th grader..... I need to stop watching this show!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



 my 5th grader reminds me everyday that I'm not smarter than her!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's my recipient, I need to go ahead and ship now, they won't be any good by then......or I can wait and ship 100 lbs of BAD pecans



I don't no what i would do with 100lbs but 10lbs of them would do me fine!!! I got a nut cracka... 

and i don't need any lip out of keebs or mrs h eitha


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine sure love em.
> 
> 
> 
> They are still in the shell.


crack & pick, repeat.............. 


blood on the ground said:


> I don't no what i would do with 100lbs but 10lbs of them would do me fine!!! I got a nut cracka...
> 
> and i don't need any lip out of keebs or mrs h eitha


 oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh..............................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cajun shrimp pasta from the Applebees


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Jeff C.
> 
> ...



U shouldnta said that...... Cause now theyll REALLY say somethin!!!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ymmmmmmmmm


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Ya, i am soooo not looking forward to the school age, cause i barely made it out alive...

Ohh and vanilla ice project show comes on sunday at 10 


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Ya, i am soooo not looking forward to the school age, cause i barely made it out alive...
> 
> Ohh and vanilla ice project show comes on sunday at 10
> 
> ...



School years are not too bad but she's a straight A student & ...well....I was more of a straight C student! 


I looked for that show the other day & couldn't find it. I searched the guide for future week & didn't see it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ymmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ymmmmmmmmm



Ninja!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

youth baseball is about to kill me... 2 kids 3 games tonight


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Diy channel! I cant go to sunday to see if its actually on, but theyve been advertising it!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go see if I can get rid of some pecans at the Farmer's Market.
> 
> If not, I'm stuck with 100 lbs.



Wish I had about 25 lbs of them. Maybe you could set a stand up on I 75. Rent you one of them big bill boards that says we are nuts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Uhmmmm i was referring to my delicious skrimp at lunch thank you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm i was referring to my delicious skrimp at lunch thank you.


 ssshhhuuuuuuuuuuurrrreeee ya were!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

GMC looks brand new again, now if I can keep the wife from dinging it up again . . .




Grilled cheese and kuntray ham sammich with crispy hash browns from da Waffle House !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Get off work and go to da dentist. I hate it, but i got two toofies that are gonna go bye bye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> freeze'em!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mine sure love em.
> 
> 
> 
> They are still in the shell.



Believe it or not, you can freeze them in the shell, but they take up an awful lot of space.



blood on the ground said:


> I don't no what i would do with 100lbs but 10lbs of them would do me fine!!! I got a nut cracka...
> 
> and i don't need any lip out of keebs or mrs h eitha



Me either, now!! 



Keebs said:


> crack & pick, repeat..............
> 
> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh..............................



I'm bout cracked and picked out already!! 



KyDawg said:


> Wish I had about 25 lbs of them. Maybe you could set a stand up on I 75. Rent you one of them big bill boards that says we are nuts.



I was thinkin more of just standin out there throwin'em at 'em, then I wouldn't need the sign!! 

Oh well, we struck out @ the Farmer's Market!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Get off work and go to da dentist. I hate it, but i got two toofies that are gonna go bye bye.


top or bottom - front or back...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm getting powerful thirsty . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting powerful thirsty . . .



Me too.....and it will be on like donkey kong this evening; today is my friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Me too.....and it will be on like donkey kong this evening; today is my friday






I've been off work since last Saturday, gotta go back in this Saturday.   Gotta sober up sometime . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting powerful thirsty . . .



I'm parched, with that being said , i'm out. Keebs i'm in the truck hurry up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm parched, with that being said , i'm out. Keebs i'm in the truck hurry up.


 you didn't tell me we were leaving early!......... Ok, I'm ready!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been off work since last Saturday, gotta go back in this Saturday.   Gotta sober up sometime . . .



I start my new job Monday. Gotta get used to having a real job again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I start my new job Monday. Gotta get used to having a real job again.





Best of luck to ya brudder !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I start my new job Monday. Gotta get used to having a real job again.


Do you have to learn how to speak Japanese, Neil-son?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I start my new job Monday. Gotta get used to having a real job again.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to ya brudder !!!



X2....Good luck, Neil!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you have to learn how to speak Japanese, Neil-son?


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Get off work and go to da dentist. I hate it, but i got two toofies that are gonna go bye bye.



What time did you get off work? Toof hurty?




Im sorry, that was just ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







slip said:


> What time did you get off work? Toof hurty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

slip said:


> What time did you get off work? Toof hurty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right....


Well, the dentist decided to continue with the original plan of teeth cleaning and then come in next week to pull the bad toof and the one behind it. My last wisdom tooth is gonna be history. I already feel dumber.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2013)

Almost got in a wreck twice on the 15 mile drive home from work. Dang idiots not paying attention while merging. When you have a yield sign, that means you should .... wait for it class .... YIELD.

Lady in a mercedes probably had a mess to clean up after i hit my horn. her door was less then a foot from my front end. Dunno how i didnt get her mirror.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you're right....
> 
> 
> Well, the dentist decided to continue with the original plan of teeth cleaning and then come in next week to pull the bad toof and the one behind it. My last wisdom tooth is gonna be history. I already feel dumber.





(deleted just because i can)


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're right....
> 
> 
> Well, the dentist decided to continue with the original plan of teeth cleaning and then come in next week to pull the bad toof and the one behind it. My last wisdom tooth is gonna be history. I already feel dumber.



My dentist told me if i get my last two wisdom teeth pulled ill have to go back to skhool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're right....
> 
> 
> Well, the dentist decided to continue with the original plan of teeth cleaning and then come in next week to pull the bad toof and the one behind it. My last wisdom tooth is gonna be history. I already feel dumber.





Hooked On Quack said:


> (deleted just because i can)






Okay, ya snaggled toof Alabamanian, game on  . . . 



I'm going to the TOP for this moderation !!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, ya snaggled toof Alabamanian, game on  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the TOP for this moderation !!!!!



You do what you feels best, Ned..... 
( John Wayne voice)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, ya snaggled toof Alabamanian, game on  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the TOP for this moderation !!!!!


What you got against snaggle toofed Alabamians.?.........Cabbage Patch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You do what you feels best, Ned.....
> ( John Wayne voice)







(Toofless Rhbama's voice)   



Otay Kwackzzz, getz you sum while I suck on dis cheekun noodle soup... oh wait a minute, gotta chunk 'o cheekun where my toofies used to be . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> (Toofless Rhbama's voice)
> 
> 
> 
> Otay Kwackzzz, getz you sum while I suck on dis cheekun noodle soup... oh wait a minute, gotta chunk 'o cheekun where my toofies used to be . . .



I canth eat thicken thoup. noodles got gluthen. 
Dont make me mess wif yo' profile, sugarbritches....


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

slip said:


> Almost got in a wreck twice on the 15 mile drive home from work. Dang idiots not paying attention while merging. When you have a yield sign, that means you should .... wait for it class .... YIELD.
> 
> Lady in a mercedes probably had a mess to clean up after i hit my horn. her door was less then a foot from my front end. Dunno how i didnt get her mirror.



My mama was hit today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My mama was hit today!




That aint a mercedes is it?

Hope she's okay.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



I take it that was bad timing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My mama was hit today!



ouch. Hope she wasnt hurt!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I canth eat thicken thoup. noodles got gluthen.
> Dont make me mess wif yo' profile, sugarbritches....



don't you need twoofs to eat rubbery gluten free pasta?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't you need twoofs to eat rubbery gluten free pasta?



I still gots 26 to work with.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

slip said:


> That aint a mercedes is it?
> 
> Hope she's okay.



Nope....it's a Chevy cobalt! 



rhbama3 said:


> ouch. Hope she wasnt hurt!



Thank you! She's ok! Just scared her!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2013)

Evening all...lots of crazy drivers out there today!   Why just a while ago my wife was coming home in her new Benz, and wouldn't ya know it, she almost got t-boned!      Oh well...metal can be reformed or replaced...(and so can the wifey)...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Jeffro, what's better...Sat or Sun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I take it that was bad timing.



Crikett bumped me, plus poor driveling skillz.....shoulda multi-quoted.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett bumped me, plus poor driveling skillz.....shoulda multi-quoted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...lots of crazy drivers out there today!   Why just a while ago my wife was coming home in her new Benz, and wouldn't ya know it, she almost got t-boned!      Oh well...metal can be reformed or replaced...(and so can the wifey)...



  



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Jeffro, what's better...Sat or Sun?



How's Sat sound??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sounds fine...later like after lunch?   Hec k, I'll cook us some lunch...U shoot the tree rats down, I'll stab em and grab em!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gonna be a skrimp/chicken/steak fajita kinda night. I need quantity, not quality. Feel like i've been foraging for the last few days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2013)

Setting here freezing my nails off watching lil chilrrenn play baseball!  What inda werld could da dedicated people be doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds fine...later like after lunch?   Hec k, I'll cook us some lunch...U shoot the tree rats down, I'll stab em and grab em!



Squirrel season ended today, we're gonna have to drink!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Squirrel season ended today, we're gonna have to drink!



I think that'll work too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I canth eat thicken thoup. noodles got gluthen.
> Dont make me mess wif yo' profile, sugarbritches....






Kinda sounds like a threat to me  . . . . I don't do threats...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sugarbritches is a threat???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda sounds like a threat to me  . . . . I don't do threats...



Naw, a threat is:
I'm gonna show up at your house in April with a Turkey gun in one hand and a fishing rod in the other.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a chocolate fanatic, but i'm not gonna turn down this butter pecan waffle cone


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gonna call it early tonight!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it early tonight!!



Tomorrow is Friday Jeff. you might get to stay up later then.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 28, 2013)

Joe Bonnamassa on PBS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Joe Bonnamassa on PBS


Did somebody clean it up, or did Joe have to do it himself?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2013)

TGIF to all of you drivelers today.

I thought that white screen would never disappear this morning.  Maybe Gobblin will show up now with some coffee so I can get my rear in gear and be a productive citizen today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF to all of you drivelers today.
> 
> I thought that white screen would never disappear this morning.  Maybe Gobblin will show up now with some coffee so I can get my rear in gear and be a productive citizen today.



It is POETS day for all you drivelers.

The white screen sure was long and bright EE.

Here is some coffee for all to partake of today.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2013)

Good morning all and TGIF!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2013)

OJ and corn chex fer me this mernin.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 1, 2013)

Black coffee an blueberry poptart


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Crush grape soda and a small bag of cheez its. I'm ready fo lunch.
Happy Friday


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bowl of Great Grains and juice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Mornin.....I'll partake in some oatmeal and coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

white choc. macadamia nut cookie, coffee & yogurt.......... I *tried* to be healthy........ 
Pizza is whats for lunch!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> white choc. macadamia nut cookie, coffee & yogurt.......... I *tried* to be healthy........
> Pizza is whats for lunch!



What kind of pizza we havin' ?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all



Mornin Poppy!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> What kind of pizza we havin' ?


theys gonna be pepperoni, beef & cheese and one special meat lovers for me & co-worker......... we need our perks too!
We have 3 teams headed North to state basketball tourn's and we always feed'em a little something for the ride!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all


 Hi there............. I'm gonna be makin my granboy a blanket like Munchkin's..........  finally remembered to buy the yarn last night!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Poppy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> theys gonna be pepperoni, beef & cheese and one special meat lovers for me & co-worker......... we need our perks too!
> We have 3 teams headed North to state basketball tourn's and we always feed'em a little something for the ride!
> 
> Hi there............. I'm gonna be makin my granboy a blanket like Munchkin's..........  finally remembered to buy the yarn last night!



I wanna a blankey!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna a blankey!!


 you're preg-a-nant?!??!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Hi there............. I'm gonna be makin my granboy a blanket like Munchkin's.......... finally remembered to buy the yarn last night!






_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

Setting here waiting on the repairman . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


 speechless?!?!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Setting here waiting on the repairman . . .


 what kind this time?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Sterlo58
> 
> ...



Grrr stupid so called smart phone likes to freeze in the middle of typing......

Anyywayyss save me some pizza and dt coke...... And u might wanna get da blankie finished QUICK!!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Noo 'toopid phone! 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mornin
Happy Friday
It's cccccccccold outside


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're preg-a-nant?!??!



No, not anymore, just delivered!! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Setting here waiting on the repairman . . .







lilD1188 said:


> Grrr stupid so called smart phone likes to freeze in the middle of typing......
> 
> Anyywayyss save me some pizza and dt coke...... And u might wanna get da blankie finished QUICK!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Grrr stupid so called smart phone likes to freeze in the middle of typing......
> 
> Anyywayyss save me some pizza and dt coke...... And u might wanna get da blankie finished QUICK!!!
> 
> ...


 you gonna come by today???
he'll have the blankie by the time he *really* needs it.........


lilD1188 said:


> Noo 'toopid phone!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Happy Friday
> It's cccccccccold outside


 I'm loving it! until I have to feed up tonight!


Jeff C. said:


> No, not anymore, just delivered!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Grrr stupid so called smart phone likes to freeze in the middle of typing......
> 
> Anyywayyss save me some pizza and dt coke...... And u might wanna get da blankie finished QUICK!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Mar 1, 2013)

Lil jerky fer a snack........dodged one more smoke break


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> speechless?!?!
> 
> what kind this time?







Fridge still ain't cooling right, and I HATE luke warm beer.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got of the phone with my mama & she finished fillin me in on all the details on the accident yesterday! She did get a police report filed but she tells me that she saw the passenger in the truck that hit her take out several cans that appeared to be beer cans outta the truck & throw them in the back of the truck! Get this.....SHE DID NOT TELL THE DEPUTY WHAT SHE SAW 

Yeah she got a good fussin out this mornin'! I'm so mad at her! That lady that hit her was probably drinkin & drivin & my mama didn't say a word about it!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fridge still ain't cooling right, and I HATE luke warm beer.



Mine was doin the same thing. Had to replace the condensor fan motor ( or sumpin like that ). $$$


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Ya... Imma text ya, inna min!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I just got of the phone with my mama & she finished fillin me in on all the details on the accident yesterday! She did get a police report filed but she tells me that she saw the passenger in the truck that hit her take out several cans that appeared to be beer cans outta the truck & throw them in the back of the truck! Get this.....SHE DID NOT TELL THE DEPUTY WHAT SHE SAW
> 
> Yeah she got a good fussin out this mornin'! I'm so mad at her! That lady that hit her was probably drinkin & drivin & my mama didn't say a word about it!



Sucks, just glad she's ok!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fridge still ain't cooling right, and I HATE luke warm beer.



Isn't that a brand new one?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fridge still ain't cooling right, and I HATE luke warm beer.


cooler + ice = better cold beer.........


Crickett said:


> I just got of the phone with my mama & she finished fillin me in on all the details on the accident yesterday! She did get a police report filed but she tells me that she saw the passenger in the truck that hit her take out several cans that appeared to be beer cans outta the truck & throw them in the back of the truck! Get this.....SHE DID NOT TELL THE DEPUTY WHAT SHE SAW
> 
> Yeah she got a good fussin out this mornin'! I'm so mad at her! That lady that hit her was probably drinkin & drivin & my mama didn't say a word about it!


 I'da been fussin at her too!


Jeff C. said:


> Isn't that a brand new one?


 That's what I was thinkin.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Isn't that a brand new one?






Naw, you're thinking about the dishwasher.  Fridge was bought in '03 .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> cooler + ice = better cold beer.........
> 
> 
> ......



Got THAT right!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sucks, just glad she's ok!!



Thanks! 

Now we just gotta deal w/ that lady's insurance co! I hope the info she gave to the deputy was correct! 



Keebs said:


> I'da been fussin at her too!




You know how I don't like confrontations....well she is the same way! She didn't wanna make a scene! 

I told her sometimes you have to make a scene!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, you're thinking about the dishwasher.  Fridge was bought in '03 .



Time for a new one! 



We had to buy a new one last year b/c ours tore up! It was only 8 years old! We have one downstairs in the garage that's probably at least 20 years old & it works perfect! It's ugly as you know what but man that thing will keep beer coooolllldddd!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now we just gotta deal w/ that lady's insurance co! I hope the info she gave to the deputy was correct!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, you're thinking about the dishwasher.  Fridge was bought in '03 .



Dats right.....CRS!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy Moly......... got some Wasabi peas yesterday at Wallyworld, first time I'd seen them there...........yep, my sinus's are clearing right on up!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

dang & Mud missed it..........


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang & Mud missed it..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang & Mud missed it..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Y'all watch out.....I see some bold red!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all watch out.....I see some bold red!!






Is that a new kinda beer ???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all watch out.....I see some bold red!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that a new kinda beer ???


 must be or either Chief is seein things..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that a new kinda beer ???



Sounds like one, but no. I saw that OL ORNERY GROUCHY ADMIN lurkin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like one, but no. I saw that OL ORNERY GROUCHY ADMIN lurkin


 well, who skeerred him off?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, who skeerred him off?!?!



He ain't got time fo dis!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't got time fo dis!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't got time fo dis!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang & Mud missed it..........


I'm proud of you


Crickett said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>



Mornin Jeffro.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there you are...............


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2013)

Changing the bearings in the front end of the GMC today...knuckle bustas


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Changing the bearings in the front end of the GMC today...knuckle bustas


 THAT'S what I've been hearing!!you need to wash your mouf out wiff soap, young man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mudro....I'mon make a cocktail sauce for dem ersters!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I've been hearing!!you need to wash your mouf out wiff soap, young man!



Yea them dawged sardeanz will leave a horrible afta smell


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yea them dawged sardeanz will leave a horrible afta smell


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....I'mon make a cocktail sauce for dem ersters!!



You member that bottle i called you about, still aint opened it. Guess we will break it open at the fire


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2013)

By the way happy friday drivelas!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You member that bottle i called you about, still aint opened it. Guess we will break it open at the fire



 If MizV 'll let us have some!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If MizV 'll let us have some!!



If Keebs and mrs. H would quit sneakin her samples


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't got time fo dis!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You member that bottle i called you about, still aint opened it. Guess we will break it open at the fire





blood on the ground said:


> By the way happy friday drivelas!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> If MizV 'll let us have some!!


 YA BEAt me to it!


mudracing101 said:


> If Keebs and mrs. H would quit sneakin her samples


 busted! but to our defense........... ya just can't tell MIss Vic "No"............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> If Keebs and mrs. H would quit sneakin her samples



 I'll bring a backup!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2013)

My apologies. Just got a lot going on right now. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> By the way happy friday drivelas!!!!!



Backatcha knucklebusta!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My apologies. Just got a lot going on right now. Hope everyone is well.



No apology necessary....hope all is well with you and yours also!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My apologies. Just got a lot going on right now. Hope everyone is well.






Give me a holla if ya need to brother !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My apologies. Just got a lot going on right now. Hope everyone is well.


 No apologies needed, you know we're here if ya need us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Considering going over to brother's to work on his house.....maybe I'll just go supervise


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2013)

MMMMM.....Parmesan crusted fish with pasta and roasted tomato sauce with zuchinni. Sounds good right. WRONG...it's Lean Cuisine.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> MMMMM.....Parmesan crusted fish with pasta and roasted tomato sauce with zuchinni. Sounds good right. WRONG...it's Lean Cuisine.


 I know, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today. 

He took the test in January.

Guess he won't be getting the mail anymore. 
I kinda got spoiled


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...



   Good for him!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...



 Congrats to him!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...



Congrats to him. I know you are proud of him and you should be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Considering going over to brother's to work on his house.....maybe I'll just go supervise



Nevermind....he just called me and said he found a Miguel and crew that will come hang and finish drywall for $20.00 a sheet. After I helped him hang about 20-25 sheets  They are coming tomorrow morning. 

He said they also paint and lay flooring.....oh really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Wife called and told me she was upgrading to a smart phone, I said, "I want one!" 

She


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good for him!!





Crickett said:


> Congrats to him!





Keebs said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Congrats to him. I know you are proud of him and you should be.



Thanks ya'll. I'm pretty excited. Forgot to mention they only accept 20 students per semester.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...


Good for him


Jeff C. said:


> Wife called and told me she was upgrading to a smart phone, I said, "I want one!"
> 
> She


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind....he just called me and said he found a Miguel and crew that will come hang and finish drywall for $20.00 a sheet. After I helped him hang about 20-25 sheets  They are coming tomorrow morning.
> 
> He said they also paint and lay flooring.....oh really?





Jeff C. said:


> Wife called and told me she was upgrading to a smart phone, I said, "I want one!"
> 
> She


 Me thinks she knows you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll. I'm pretty excited. Forgot to mention they only accept 20 students per semester.


 even MORE reason to


----------



## kracker (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...


Congrats to yo son


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...



KEWL.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...





Awesome news Mrs. Hornay !!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Wife called and told me she was upgrading to a smart phone, I said, "I want one!"
> 
> She






Join da dumb butt club bro !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

38 more minutes


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 38 more minutes


make it hurry up!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> make it hurry up!!!!!!!



tick....tock...tick...tock


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> tick....tock...tick...tock


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think i oughta lock the Justin beaver birfday thread just for the good of humanity....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm outta here!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm gonna lock it up, ya'll have a good weekend Later


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna lock it up, ya'll have a good weekend Later



Gonna be a white weekend here Mud. I may have to get out and build a snowwoman.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i oughta lock the Justin beaver birfday thread just for the good of humanity....



And band anyone who posted in it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm REALLY pizzzzzzzzzzzed !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm REALLY pizzzzzzzzzzzed !!!!



lawd, what now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, what now?





Tbug wasn't here, so I thought I'd just show out ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tbug wasn't here, so I thought I'd just show out ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)

slip said:


> And band anyone who posted in it...




watch dis......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tbug wasn't here, so I thought I'd just show out ???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> tbug wasn't here, so i thought i'd just show out ???





?





?







?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm REALLY pizzzzzzzzzzzed !!!!



Did I do something to make you so mad that you had to TOS?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 1, 2013)

Y'all hold it down all up in here.  I gots to look out for the chirrens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all hold it down all up in here.  I gots to look out for the chirrens.



Yessir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Y'all hold it down all up in here.  I gots to look out for the chirrens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Sketti and meatballs....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2013)

Thhhhhhhey just aint enough beer .....


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2013)

I am reminded of my luck when my chain saw draws first blood .... and i havent even started it yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thhhhhhhey just aint enough beer .....



Beer, liquor, alcohol......






Do the things you say, text or PM count if you're drunk?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beer, liquor, alcohol......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, as long as you say it, text it, or PM it, and NOT post it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did I tell ya'll my son got accepted to nursing school today. He took the test in January and we just got the letter. They only accept 20 at the small college he is oing to, so yep I'm happy happy happy. My savings account is sad,sad,sad. 
Just bringing some GOOD news to da campfire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I am reminded of my luck when my chain saw draws first blood .... and i havent even started it yet.



Them things'll bite ya when idle!!



turtlebug said:


> Beer, liquor, alcohol......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM coming!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I tell ya'll my son got accepted to nursing school today. He took the test in January and we just got the letter. They only accept 20 at the small college he is oing to, so yep I'm happy happy happy. My savings account is sad,sad,sad.
> Just bringing some GOOD news to da campfire.



Yeah, but you can tell us again!! I'm sure y'all are proud....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but you can tell us again!! I'm sure y'all are proud....



Juss trying to lightin up the place. Gonna go sit by the fire and wait on the boy to come home from work so I can congratulate him in person. Happy Happy Happy


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Beer is good on a snowy night in Kentucky. It would be better on a hot day in Ty Ty.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I tell ya'll my son got accepted to nursing school today. He took the test in January and we just got the letter. They only accept 20 at the small college he is oing to, so yep I'm happy happy happy. My savings account is sad,sad,sad.
> Just bringing some GOOD news to da campfire.



Yep but you got right ahead & brag about it again b/c that's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss trying to lightin up the place. Gonna go sit by the fire and wait on the boy to come home from work so I can congratulate him in person. Happy Happy Happy



Congrats to Hornet Jr! 
Its a good stable field to get into.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss trying to lightin up the place. Gonna go sit by the fire and wait on the boy to come home from work so I can congratulate him in person. Happy Happy Happy



That's great news Mandy! So proud for y'all... and him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff.



Evenin Charlie, are you gettin snow?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....



no snow
I keep going outside an a lookin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Charlie, are you gettin snow?



Yeah we are supposed to get around 2 inches tonight. How is the pecan business?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> no snow
> I keep going outside an a lookin.



The Jag is wearin out a path back and forth outside, for long he'll be in a full blown chant and dance


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah we are supposed to get around 2 inches tonight. How is the pecan business?



It's not!! Talked to 4-5 sellers at the ATL Farmer's Market, no one wanted to buy them. They all had those big ol purty ones that had about half the taste of ours and admitted it. They said that everyone wanted the big ones though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's not!! Talked to 4-5 sellers at the ATL Farmer's Market, no one wanted to buy them. They all had those big ol purty ones that had about half the taste of ours and admitted it. They said that everyone wanted the big ones though.



What kind do you have?


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 1, 2013)

What in the Sam Hill is going on in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What kind do you have?



No named varieties. To the best of my knowledge Charlie, they are seedlings. This is an old home place of my Grandparents. There may have been a couple planted originally by my Great Grandmother, but I believe the rest are just volunteers as they called them.

Different trees produce different sizes, shapes, and tastes here. One may have a sweet flavor, and another a more robust flavor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> What in the Sam Hill is going on in here?




Waitin on you to show up!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on you to show up!!



Well then....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son just got his acceptance letter into nursing school today.
> 
> He took the test in January.
> 
> ...




Congrats to the young man!!



blood on the ground said:


> Thhhhhhhey just aint enough beer .....


Only if the last one is not enough!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2013)

Got a load of cheekuns, now jus gotta sell em.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Saturday Morning to you Hankus.  Looks like you took that saying about "getting up with the cheekuns" this morning very seriously.  

Hope you can find some buyers for your flock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

Mernin errybuddy. I splurged on brefist this mernin. OJ, two dry fried eggs over medium (the wonders of teflon) with only pepper on them (no salt please) on two pieces of toast folded over for two mini sammiches. Funny thing happens when you cut salt out of your diet. After about a month of it you can tell immediately when salt has been added to a food. 

Hope everyone is doing well this fine brisk mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2013)

moanin' everyone.   I rolled over this AM for another dream cycle.  Now I feel tired.  

Well the liquid elixir of morning life is brewed


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Saturday Morning to you Hankus.  Looks like you took that saying about "getting up with the cheekuns" this morning very seriously.
> 
> Hope you can find some buyers for your flock.



Sold one pair so far. Slow morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2013)

It snowed here last night. Just on the grill cover and cars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2013)

No precip here this mornin....woke up with the dogs, but curled back up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2013)

Mornin kids, we had some isolated snow here last night,,,only got on the cars! Anyway, the baby girl is making pig in the blankets for me this morning!
i hope you all have an outstanding Saturday ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin kids, we had some isolated snow here last night,,,only got on the cars! Anyway, the baby girl is making pig in the blankets for me this morning!
> i hope you all have an outstanding Saturday ....



Same to you, blood......I'm gonna have to settle for oatmeal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

moanin' errybody.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin' errybody.....



Mernin Rob!! What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## rydert (Mar 2, 2013)

Headed back to Georgia after a long week in Florida ....I'm ready to be home ...oh..good morning ever body ......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> Headed back to Georgia after a long week in Florida ....I'm ready to be home ...oh..good morning ever body ......



Mornin dert!!  Drive safely.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just got the smoker going with a big pork loin in it. 

Getting ready to start a pot of brunswick stew. 

Yall come on over tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just got the smoker going with a big pork loin in it.
> 
> Getting ready to start a pot of brunswick stew.
> 
> Yall come on over tonight



Watch out.....might sneak up on ya!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Rob!! What's on the agenda for today?



Just tied a few more jigs, drank a couple of cups of coffee, and trying to work up the nerve to go to Stewart County. The loggers are coming and i need to move two stands and two feeders.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just got the smoker going with a big pork loin in it.
> 
> Getting ready to start a pot of brunswick stew.
> 
> Yall come on over tonight



sounds good, but my daughters home from GSU. I promised her i'd make seafood pasta tonight. Well, they'll be eating pasta. Rice for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just tied a few more jigs, drank a couple of cups of coffee, and trying to work up the nerve to go to Stewart County. The loggers are coming and i need to move two stands and two feeders.



Ouch.....I may see a snow flurry afterall!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch.....I may see a snow flurry afterall!!



Quite possibly a blizzard.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2013)

Any news from Keebs or lilD this morning?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch.....I may see a snow flurry afterall!!



I ain't going. That cold wind cuts thru you like a knife out there. No way am i gonna ride a 4-wheeler for a mile and work up a sweat and then ride back. I'd have pneumonia before dark!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Any news from Keebs or lilD this morning?


 he still isn't ready........... last I heard from her last night was she was still miserable.......... but hoping today is his day!
Hi ya'll!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he still isn't ready........... last I heard from her last night was she was still miserable.......... but hoping today is his day!
> Hi ya'll!



Hey lady 

Hope today is the day as well. I know LilD is past ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I ain't going. That cold wind cuts thru you like a knife out there. No way am i gonna ride a 4-wheeler for a mile and work up a sweat and then ride back. I'd have pneumonia before dark!



Put on some more clothes and go. You know a little pneumonia is worth your stands. I will send you some chicken soup and a bottle of the recipe.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 2, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy boyz n gurlz. Just in case anybody didn't know, my boy FINALLY got in to nursing school. (it is ok to brag on ya youngins ain it?) I is one jacked up proud ole fat boy I tell ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Put on some more clothes and go. You know a little pneumonia is worth your stands. I will send you some chicken soup and a bottle of the recipe.



Nope. I'm tying jigs and watching Westerns. May go tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey lady
> 
> Hope today is the day as well. I know LilD is past ready.


She put in to be induced yesterday......... I did my best to talk her out of it & had a friend warn her not to also........ I know she is miserable, but I don't believe in messing with mother nature!No No:


Hornet22 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy boyz n gurlz. Just in case anybody didn't know, my boy FINALLY got in to nursing school. (it is ok to brag on ya youngins ain it?) I is one jacked up proud ole fat boy I tell ya.


 to da proud Papa!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2013)

This is nuts,,, my boy is about to start a double header baseball game! Aaahhhh. Whats a little pewmownya!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> This is nuts,,, my boy is about to start a double header baseball game! Aaahhhh. Whats a little pewmownya!!!


bundle up, and quit yur whinin!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he still isn't ready........... last I heard from her last night was she was still miserable.......... but hoping today is his day!
> Hi ya'll!



Hope today is his day! 



Keebs said:


> She put in to be induced yesterday......... I did my best to talk her out of it & had a friend warn her not to also........ I know she is miserable, but I don't believe in messing with mother nature!No No:
> 
> to da proud Papa!!




Yeah she does not wanna do that! I was a week over due w/ my daughter & even though I went into labor everything was moving slow so they gave me the meds to speed things up! It did not work! After 16 hrs they finally decided to do an emergency c-section!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just got the smoker going with a big pork loin in it.
> 
> Getting ready to start a pot of brunswick stew.
> 
> Yall come on over tonight



Why you wouldn't come to the door wen I knocked while ago?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Why you wouldn't come to the door wen I knocked while ago?



Dang man I musta been out back tending the smoker and drankin a


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2013)

Sold em, bought feed, gas an lunch......back to square one


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Sold em, bought feed, gas an lunch......back to square one



$$$ It don't last long does it ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hope today is his day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, so hoping they don't have to do a c-section, she has a place that gets a rash, 'bout where they'd to the incision, so that has her worried too.......... I texted her a little while ago and she hasn't answered, I hope she is resting...........


Hankus said:


> Sold em, bought feed, gas an lunch......_*back to square one*_


story of my life...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



What... It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cold, damp, and cloudy, yep it's the weekend.
Ruminating on going to the boat show tomorrow. It is inside new boats, gear, swimsuit clad girls, gators, sking squirrel, and some Swamp people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> What... It's 5 o'clock somewhere.





Not here, not today.  Gotta work the next 2 nights, traded days for nights.


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2013)

Sup folks....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not here, not today.  Gotta work the next 2 nights, traded days for nights.


 when you get your best slee......... uuuhhhh work done.......


slip said:


> Sup folks....


crocheting & waiting to see if I get "the" phone call.......... this young'un is gonna be a stubborn one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when you get your best slee......... uuuhhhh work done.......
> 
> crocheting & waiting to see if I get "the" phone call.......... this young'un is gonna be a stubborn one!






Gonna carry a blankie tonight . . .



Come onnnnnnnn, LilD !!!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh lawd it feels soooooo coldddddd

It was spittin snow just a little in the lot when i left. Guess thats our 'winter'


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Think we will go to Tennessee and get a steak for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh lawd it feels soooooo coldddddd
> 
> It was spittin snow just a little in the lot when i left. Guess thats our 'winter'



I'm over the cold windy days already ... bring on SPRING!  I'm tired of wearing layers to the office!  I want to eat salads and drink iced tea without freezing!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



what you dancing for??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'm over the cold windy days already ... bring on SPRING!  I'm tired of wearing layers to the office!  I want to eat salads and drink iced tea without freezing!
> 
> 
> 
> what you dancing for??


It's too cold to stand still.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's too cold to stand still. View attachment 718601



Ohhhhhh.... that's your BREATH!    whew.....

Putting in some extra hours so I can play the next few weeks.  The heat was not working in the office today.  I've been sitting by the fire ever since I got home.  Come on in and pull up a seat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ohhhhhh.... that's your BREATH!    whew.....
> 
> Putting in some extra hours so I can play the next few weeks.  The heat was not working in the office today.  I've been sitting by the fire ever since I got home.  Come on in and pull up a seat.


Fixin to throw a few logs on and crank one up myself.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Must've checked your crawl space today, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here all ya'll cold folks go.................... Wow look at that date.  Just took the pic.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here all ya'll cold folks go.................... Wow look at that date.  Just took the pic.



Oh yea... that's nice!  And I only have to wait 203 years to thaw out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

The view from my barkalounger right next to the fireplace. My toesies stay nice and toastie..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I'd post up pics of mine but that would require dusting and vacuuming the hearth and SO ain't hap'nin tonight!  No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well I'd post up pics of mine but that would require dusting and vacuuming the hearth and SO ain't hap'nin tonight!  No No:



That's why my pic is out of focus.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish I had a fireplace!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

Have a fireplace in every room in the old farmhouse.
Glad i don't have to live in it fulltime, cutting wood for all them would be work.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wish I had a fireplace!



I got one but dont have a chimmney. Snow flurries here tonight.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

The wife got the tv series Dead like Me  off netflix.
It is pretty good.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got one but dont have a chimmney. Snow flurries here tonight.


you gotz snow?!?!?!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Have a fireplace in every room in the old farmhouse.
> Glad i don't have to live in it fulltime, cutting wood for all them would be work.


it's work, but so worth it on a night like this!


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2013)

A coke and a payday .... been craving them for weeks now and finally broke down, went to wally world and got em....Oh lawd


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

When at the farm it's the only heat.
1 bedroom has a wood barrel  heater and the main room has a large wood heater. Open fireplace in other bedrooms.

No heat other than a propane heater in the large bathroom.
Ever seen the toilet water freeze?
The house built in 1865 dod not have indoor bathroom till after 1968.

The pile of blankets on the bed will trap you but they work.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

slip said:


> A coke and a payday .... been craving them for weeks now and finally broke down, went to wally world and got em....Oh lawd



Coke and payday will make you stay up all night and be broke in the morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> When at the farm it's the only heat.
> 1 bedroom has a wood barrel  heater and the main room has a large wood heater. Open fireplace in other bedrooms.
> 
> No heat other than a propane heater in the large bathroom.
> ...


Is it the kind that has the "dog run" through the middle?!?!  I love old houses........ my folks was built about that time too.


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Coke and payday will make you stay up all night and be broke in the morning


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2013)

Wish we had a fire in our fireplace tonight! We've had snow flurries off & on all day but nothin is stickin!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you gotz snow?!?!?!
> 
> Just flurries right now, but if it keeps it up we could have an inch or so. I remember we had a blizzard down in south Ga. in the late 70's. think we got about 4 inches then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> When at the farm it's the only heat.
> 1 bedroom has a wood barrel  heater and the main room has a large wood heater. Open fireplace in other bedrooms.
> 
> No heat other than a propane heater in the large bathroom.
> ...


Yeah, but i've been there and wish i was right now. Love that place you've got!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just flurries right now, but if it keeps it up we could have an inch or so. I remember we had a blizzard down in south Ga. in the late 70's. think we got about 4 inches then.


Yep, I remember getting snow here a few times, it's just so far & few between........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wish we had a fire in our fireplace tonight! We've had snow flurries off & on all day but nothin is stickin!


you toooooo????? I hope you had your camera out!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you toooooo????? I hope you had your camera out!!!



Ain't even been enough to photograph!  It's meltin as soon as it hits the ground!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is it the kind that has the "dog run" through the middle?!?!  I love old houses........ my folks was built about that time too.



Yes the front door opens into a hall with rooms off each side.

It has 11' ceilings and a tin roof, good for sleeping.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bubbette bought me a Duck Dynasty baseball cap tonight!
Now i feel like a REAL duck hunter!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Yes the front door opens into a hall with rooms off each side.
> 
> It has 11' ceilings and a tin roof, good for sleeping.


Sounds like our house!!.........What used to be the back porch Has been enclosed, and made into a bathroom, mudroom, and laundry room!!.............The outhouse is still in the backyard!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette bought me a Duck Dynasty baseball cap tonight!
> Now i feel like a REAL duck hunter!


How many cup-holders does it have??

Is there any room for stickers??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn, having me a late night toddy to keep the chill off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many cup-holders does it have??
> 
> Is there any room for stickers??



no cup holders or stickers, but i have the perfect camo shirt to complete the wardrobe!


----------



## kracker (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> no cup holders or stickers, but i have the perfect camo shirt to complete the wardrobe!


Now to start on your beard...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn, having me a late night toddy to keep the chill off.



Yep, me too; just to keep da chill off tho


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Evening kracker hope you are doing well on this cold night in Kentucky. I'm in Kentucky, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Yes the front door opens into a hall with rooms off each side.
> 
> It has 11' ceilings and a tin roof, good for sleeping.





rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette bought me a Duck Dynasty baseball cap tonight!
> Now i feel like a REAL duck hunter!


kewl!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like our house!!.........What used to be the back porch Has been enclosed, and made into a bathroom, mudroom, and laundry room!!.............The outhouse is still in the backyard!!


 Ours too!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Getting past your bedtime Keebs, I know it is Sat. night but its nigh on 10 oclock down there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn, having me a late night toddy to keep the chill off.





Hornet22 said:


> Yep, me too; just to keep da chill off tho


 Same here Gentlemen.........That, and the wood heater is stoked!!



rhbama3 said:


> no cup holders or stickers, but i have the perfect camo shirt to complete the wardrobe!


Drake Logo or Bass pro



kracker said:


> Now to start on your beard...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Man I still have a little chill.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> Now to start on your beard...


Can't. I had to shave off my beard when the hospital decided that a beard prevented a good fit for the special TB mask. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here Gentlemen.........That, and the wood heater is stoked!!
> 
> Drake Logo or Bass pro



Umm.... Duck Dynasty. Thats what it says:" Duck Dynasty".


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Umm.... Duck Dynasty. Thats what it says:" Duck Dynasty".


Matching T shirt, and hat!!.........I guess you really are one of the cool kids!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't. I had to shave off my beard when the hospital decided that a beard prevented a good fit for the special TB mask.
> 
> 
> I had a beard all my life up until the early eighties, when I joined the fire brigade at work they told me I had to shave it for a scott air pack fit. The next month I went to Texas A &M for fire training and almost every instructor out there had a beard. And they wore thier packs in every exercise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

What's goin on in here?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on in here?



Kinda Quiet. Does your new diet mean you cant eat Bacon?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't. I had to shave off my beard when the hospital decided that a beard prevented a good fit for the special TB mask.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on in here?



bouncing back and forth between here and googling Les Miles news.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't make the rules, just have to follow them...... or get fired.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Getting past your bedtime Keebs, I know it is Sat. night but its nigh on 10 oclock down there.


I know................. late supper...............fading fast...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on in here?


Waiting for the blizzard!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> bouncing back and forth between here and googling Les Miles news.


Rumor rumor rumor rumor rumor



KyDawg said:


> Yeah I did also. The beard was not worth a job. But it did cover up a lot of ugly.


Howdy sir.




Keebs said:


> I know................. late supper...............fading fast...........


Lightweight..........or is it..........Lite.......Wait.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Waiting for the blizzard!!!


Don't they make those at Dairy Queen?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rumor rumor rumor rumor rumor
> Howdy sir.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, thats what i'm seeing also. Tweeted by a guy in western kentucky who claimed to have heard it from "other sources". Only thing is, the other sources are using his tweet as their source. 
Gotta love the off season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, thats what i'm seeing also. Tweeted by a guy in western kentucky who claimed to have heard it from "other sources". Only thing is, the other sources are using his tweet as their source.
> Gotta love the off season.



I live in Western Ky, but I am not the source. Wish I was but am lucky to operate the PC must less twitter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't they make those at Dairy Queen?


HHHmmmm.........Looks like I have been looking for a Blizzard in all the wrong places!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I live in Western Ky, but I am not the source.


Yeah, uh huhhhh. No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I live in Western Ky, but I am not the source. Wish I was but am lucky to operate the PC must less twitter.



By the way, was that steak worth the drive to Tennessee?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, uh huhhhh. No No:



I did see coach Petrino at a resturant in Bowling Green last week with a female, but I believe it was his wife.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette bought me a Duck Dynasty baseball cap tonight!
> Now i feel like a REAL duck hunter!



When it gets cold and overcast the woodies would gather up in the  shallows of the creekbed   with the standing timber.

I have seen 60 to 80 a couple of times. Those times it was cold with a light drizzle, the times only fools and duck hunters are out.

Me i was looking for the buck that was hanging in the thicket in the bend of the creek.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> When it gets cold and overcast the woodies would gather up in the  shallows of the creekbed   with the standing timber.
> 
> I have seen 60 to 80 a couple of times. Those times it was cold with a light drizzle, the times only fools and duck hunters are out.
> 
> Me i was looking for the buck that was hanging in the thicket in the bend of the creek.



I haven't seen that many ducks in the last 5 years combined. 
Have to rely on my neighbors generosity to  get ducks for gumbo since i havent stood in a duck swamp in 3 years.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't hunt ducks much, only about a dozen times so when i hunt or fish i find ducks  by the dozens!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2013)

My bad, I was lookin for the driveler and seemed to have slipped off into the Waterfowlers forum. I best leave before Nic comes in here and bans the bunch of y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My bad, I was lookin for the driveler and seemed to have slipped off into the Waterfowlers forum. I best leave before Nic comes in here and bans the bunch of y'all.



I think a duck chat every now and then is better than the wimmens book club chat. 
I'm going to bed. The girls are watching "the devil wears pasta" or something like that.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 2, 2013)

A non duck hunter talking about ducks, that doesn't count as drivel???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2013)

well Sunday has arrived and it is a little chilly  hope this helps warm the hands and tummy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2013)

Mernin buoys n gulls. I wonder if Bama slept in his new hat?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 3, 2013)

Think I'll go see if I can cut wood


----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Think I'll go see if I can cut wood



 good luck


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

FYI, not that the weather permits right now, but I wouldn't plan any fishing, swimming or boating trips on the Withlacoochee right now from the Hahira area on down into Florida. 

Seems the fine city of Valdosta's sewage treatment plant spilled into it... again. 

The smell going over the bridge in the morning is not going to be pleasant. 

http://valdostadailytimes.com/local/x273858253/Money-saved-at-river-s-expense


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys n gulls. I wonder if Bama slept in his new hat?


Nope. pinchd my ears too bad. 


turtlebug said:


> FYI, not that the weather permits right now, but I wouldn't plan any fishing, swimming or boating trips on the Withlacoochee right now from the Hahira area on down into Florida.
> 
> Seems the fine city of Valdosta's sewage treatment plant spilled into it... again.
> 
> ...



ewww.......


----------



## Hankus (Mar 3, 2013)

BreamReaper said:


> good luck



Cut and got back home with a half a truck


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I gotta go to Stewart County and figure out how to remove a ladder stand strapped to a tree by myself. Still having a hard time figuring out how to do it that wont involve a 17 foot fall with me in the ladder stand.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to Stewart County and figure out how to remove a ladder stand strapped to a tree by myself. Still having a hard time figuring out how to do it that wont involve a 17 foot fall with me in the ladder stand.



Cut da tree down, THEN take yo stand off


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to Stewart County and figure out how to remove a ladder stand strapped to a tree by myself. Still having a hard time figuring out how to do it that wont involve a 17 foot fall with me in the ladder stand.



Bait said if he wasn't having to help shut down and clear out a business, he'd be over there in a heartbeat for you. 


I don't think I've seen my hubby except in passing for three weeks now.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to Stewart County and figure out how to remove a ladder stand strapped to a tree by myself. Still having a hard time figuring out how to do it that wont involve a 17 foot fall with me in the ladder stand.



Can you tie ropes on the seat, wrap em around the tree in an x pattern an tie em at chest level? Done it before but its kinda sketchy. Can you back a truck into the ladder part? That will help it stay steady on the ropes. Just the truck will make the ladder want to fold at the bumper if it comes off the tree.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bait said if he wasn't having to help shut down and clear out a business, he'd be over there in a heartbeat for you.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen my hubby except in passing for three weeks now.


I hate it for you both so bad. I sure wish it hadn't come to that. 


Hankus said:


> Can you tie ropes on the seat, wrap em around the tree in an x pattern an tie em at chest level? Done it before but its kinda sketchy. Can you back a truck into the ladder part? That will help it stay steady on the ropes. Just the truck will make the ladder want to fold at the bumper if it comes off the tree.


Yes, i can do the rope thing, but no to backing the truck up. Its on a wooded ridge. I CAN back the 4 wheeler to the bottom of the ladder though. Maybe ratchet strap the stand to the 4 -wheeler?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to Stewart County and figure out how to remove a ladder stand strapped to a tree by myself. Still having a hard time figuring out how to do it that wont involve a 17 foot fall with me in the ladder stand.



Tie the stand off like Hankus said. Loosen the ratchet strap a bit but don't take it off. Climb back down and take the bottom ladder section off and slide the stand down the tree taking sections off as it comes down. Hard to explain but it works.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bait said if he wasn't having to help shut down and clear out a business, he'd be over there in a heartbeat for you.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen my hubby except in passing for three weeks now.



I know all about shutting a business down. It is tough and that's a gross understatement.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Tie the stand off like Hankus said. Loosen the ratchet strap a bit but don't take it off. Climb back down and take the bottom ladder section off and slide the stand down the tree taking sections off as it comes down. Hard to explain but it works.



It's a one piece welded stand. No sections.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a one piece welded stand. No sections.



Oh well....never mind. 

If ya got a long limb pruner, you could stand on the four wheeler and cut the strap from behind. 

TIMBER


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Fishbait just called. He's being attacked by snow flurries.    

Of course they're disappearing as soon as they hit the windshield, but it's snowing nonetheless.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh well....never mind.
> 
> If ya got a long limb pruner, you could stand on the four wheeler and cut the strap from behind.
> 
> TIMBER


Thanks. Good idea. 


turtlebug said:


> Fishbait just called. He's being attacked by snow flurries.
> 
> Of course they're disappearing as soon as they hit the windshield, but it's snowing nonetheless.



Tell him to be careful and not lick any flagpoles.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know all about shutting a business down. It is tough and that's a gross understatement.



I don't even really have a stake in it and it's killing me inside. 30 years.... gone in one more week. 

I can't even being to explain it other than it's like I'm having to watch my daddy die twice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Mornin kids....I survived an outstanding evening with Boneboy and Andrew again


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I don't even really have a stake in it and it's killing me inside. 30 years.... gone in one more week.
> 
> I can't even being to explain it other than it's like I'm having to watch my daddy die twice.



I'm sowwy bugsy...

Time is a great healer.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 3, 2013)

Morning everybody...

Sorry Lea, I'm trying my best to keep a 38 yr career afloat. Stomach tied up in knots,and the nerves are shot. I will suceed though. Not gonna watch it go down the tube.



So Bama got a hat and has got a shirt to match!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I don't even really have a stake in it and it's killing me inside. 30 years.... gone in one more week.
> 
> I can't even being to explain it other than it's like I'm having to watch my daddy die twice.


I'm sorry your are having to go through this.
One of my favorite little shops here was open for the last time yesterday. I hate to see it go. I did buy a bunch of pretty pottery before they closed.    



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....I survived an outstanding evening with Boneboy and Andrew again


Congrats!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry your are having to go through this.
> One of my favorite little shops here was open for the last time yesterday. I hate to see it go. I did buy a bunch of pretty pottery before they closed.
> 
> 
> Congrats!



We were rehearsin for MudKee.....KeebsMud.....whatever they callin it!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We were rehearsin for MudKee.....KeebsMud.....whatever they callin it!!



We'z post ta rehearse
I beweave I got this one.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We were rehearsin for MudKee.....KeebsMud.....whatever they callin it!!


call it anything your little heart desires, just be sure to be there!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z post ta rehearse
> I beweave I got this one.


 dat's right, we'll show'em, won't we sista?
I've read on FB about sleet/snow flurries around my parts........... an HOUR before I was aware of it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

well, after pondering a bit, i've decided that i better wait till Timmay or a lease member is up there to help me get the stand down. Considering it's ME, that will be trying to lower it, the chances of me hitting the ground and exploding like a watermelon greatly outnumber the chances of the stand coming down without breaking something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z post ta rehearse
> I beweave I got this one.







Keebs said:


> call it anything your little heart desires, just be sure to be there!
> 
> dat's right, we'll show'em, won't we sista?
> I've read on FB about sleet/snow flurries around my parts........... an HOUR before I was aware of it!




Yeah, but this also required not being injured or worse, and getting home safely!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, after pondering a bit, i've decided that i better wait till Timmay or a lease member is up there to help me get the stand down. Considering it's ME, that will be trying to lower it, the chances of me hitting the ground and exploding like a watermelon greatly outnumber the chances of the stand coming down without breaking something.


 smart move!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but this also_* required not being injured or worse*_, and getting home safely!!!


 gotcha


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, after pondering a bit, i've decided that i better wait till Timmay or a lease member is up there to help me get the stand down. Considering it's ME, that will be trying to lower it, the chances of me hitting the ground and exploding like a watermelon greatly outnumber the chances of the stand coming down without breaking something.



Probably a good idea, Rob!! 

Then again, it probably would have made for another fine excerpt in the "Adventures of Pookie" collection.


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, after pondering a bit, i've decided that i better wait till Timmay or a lease member is up there to help me get the stand down. Considering it's ME, that will be trying to lower it, the chances of me hitting the ground and exploding like a watermelon greatly outnumber the chances of the stand coming down without breaking something.


Sounds like a good idea, gravity can be a fickle mistress.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Sounds like a good idea, gravity can be a fickle mistress.



K, that right there is sig line material if ever I saw it!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Well this is fun. 

My poor six year old Dell has just about had it. 

It's locking up, crashing, falling down, passing out, begging for mercy..... 

Was trying to do some work stuff, no can do. Try to reply to PM's. Not happening. 

I knew it was pretty much time for a new one but I figured this one would last me a little while longer. I was wrong. 

I've looked at several. I love our Mac's but I'm so over paying $1K for a computer. I'm certain Bait's MacBook is the last one I'll buy. I'm leaning towards a Sony Vaio. Mini-Me's has been awesome. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> K, that right there is sig line material if ever I saw it!



Ain't it tho!! 

So, gravity is female, everything is starting to make more sense now.....talk about relativity!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well this is fun.
> 
> My poor six year old Dell has just about had it.
> 
> ...


I like mine!


Tag-a-long said:


> K, that right there is sig line material if ever I saw it!





Jeff C. said:


> Don't it tho!!
> 
> So, gravity is female, everything is starting to make more sense now.....talk about relativity!!


No No:


Kendallbearden said:


> Hi


whoyouis?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hi



OMG!!!!  and I don't say that too often.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well this is fun.
> 
> My poor six year old Dell has just about had it.
> 
> ...



I'm on my daughter's Dell right now, don't like it.....period!!

I liked my HP better, but it's fried.  I need a new one myself


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well this is fun.
> 
> My poor six year old Dell has just about had it.
> 
> ...



Is your hard drive memory maxed out? Run your spyware and anti-virus software, Clear cookies, scan and defrag, If you have an external drive, move your pic's, music, video's, etc to it, remove any shortcuts on your screen that you don't use often, delete any trial games that have expired, and then scan and defrag again. HTH!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whoyouis?



Shhhhh....I'm still incognito 




Jeff C. said:


> OMG!!!!  and I don't say that too often.....



Did you miss me?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Got the sun peeking out here but its still cold!
Decided to refill the chartreuse side of my jig box. Brother in law put a hurting on it last year:


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Is your hard drive memory maxed out? Run your spyware and anti-virus software, Clear cookies, scan and defrag, If you have an external drive, move your pic's, music, video's, etc to it, remove any shortcuts on your screen that you don't use often, delete any trial games that have expired, and then scan and defrag again. HTH!



 


I'd rather take out a $500 loan from the mob at 72% daily compounded interest than even attempt to do all that.     

I should be able to swing one by the end of the month. I'm really liking the seashell pink Vaio from Walmart for $569. It's so cute.  



Jeffro, my Dell has been a good one but for no more than what I paid for it, it's lasted a lot longer than I expected.  We haven't had good luck with HP's but I have to say, the danged Vaio I bought Mini-Me in 2010 is still going strong. You might wanna check them out. Walmart actually has some good prices on them.  







Or maybe I should just follow Miguel's lead and get a smartphone so big it's like toting a 7" laptop around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Kendallbearden said:


> Shhhhh....I'm still incognito
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sure!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'd rather take out a $500 loan from the mob at 72% daily compounded interest than even attempt to do all that.
> 
> I should be able to swing one by the end of the month. I'm really liking the seashell pink Vaio from Walmart for $569. It's so cute.
> 
> ...



LOL...I'm the same way about puter maintenance, but I do it from time to time.

I may check into one of those Vaio's then. Although I've got a $600.00 (11 yrs ago) microwave that needs a new magnetron first  At least we still had a cheapie that my daughter had down in Valdosta. It's sittin on the countertop in the meantime.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Kendallbearden said:


> Shhhhh....I'm still incognito


What part of Kendallbearden is incognito???????


rhbama3 said:


> Got the sun peeking out here but its still cold!
> Decided to refill the chartreuse side of my jig box. Brother in law put a hurting on it last year:


ooooo, purty!


OK, LilD is at the horspital on the monitor, waiting on the doc to get there & decide what they're gonna do............ soon as I get the word, I'm headed there, will have to text some to give updates, I don't haz a smartphone............


----------



## Hankus (Mar 3, 2013)

5 rounds at the golden corral


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'd rather take out a $500 loan from the mob at 72% daily compounded interest than even attempt to do all that.
> 
> I should be able to swing one by the end of the month. I'm really liking the seashell pink Vaio from Walmart for $569. It's so cute.
> 
> ...


okay..... plan B: bring it to Bubbette and tell her to fix it and walk away. She IS good for some things. 


Hankus said:


> 5 rounds at the golden corral



Have the stomach cramps started yet?


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> What part of Kendallbearden is incognito???????
> 
> ooooo, purty!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

kracker said:


>


AFTER I post this she messages me & says "Don't go posting & texting about it, I don't want a bunch of folks up here for nothing!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> What part of Kendallbearden is incognito???????
> 
> ooooo, purty!
> 
> ...



  



Hankus said:


> 5 rounds at the golden corral



Homemade chinee tonight!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

ok, think I'll mosey on down to the hospital...........


----------



## Hankus (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> okay..... plan B: bring it to Bubbette and tell her to fix it and walk away. She IS good for some things.
> 
> 
> Have the stomach cramps started yet?



No  I am bout ready fer a nap 



Jeff C. said:


> Homemade chinee tonight!!



Considering drinkin my supper


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> No  I am bout ready fer a nap
> 
> 
> 
> Considering drinkin my supper



You gonna have room?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by kracker
> 
> AFTER I post this she messages me & says "Don't go posting & texting about it, I don't want a bunch of folks up here for nothing!"



I didnt mean u couldnt post it here..... Just not fb...

Here is safe i think!!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Shot my new(new to me) pellet gun today!! I killed the beer can squirrel with my first shot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I didnt mean u couldnt post it here..... Just not fb...
> 
> Here is safe i think!!
> 
> ...



Git off of hea and get to birthin that baby. 

AND tell yo Mama she better keep us posted!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2013)

Cold and frozen but we are headed to the championship!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Cold and frozen but we are headed to the championship!!






cold AND frozen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Cold and frozen but we are headed to the championship!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Im all hooked up to monitors and my iv drip thingy is gonna be started soon....


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im all hooked up to monitors and my iv drip thingy is gonna be started soon....
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



Hang in there, lilD!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OK, LilD is at the horspital on the monitor, waiting on the doc to get there & decide what they're gonna do............ soon as I get the word, I'm headed there, will have to text some to give updates, I don't haz a smartphone............







Keebs said:


> AFTER I post this she messages me & says "Don't go posting & texting about it, I don't want a bunch of folks up here for nothing!"







lilD1188 said:


> I didnt mean u couldnt post it here..... Just not fb...
> 
> Here is safe i think!!
> 
> ...







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git off of hea and get to birthin that baby.
> 
> AND tell yo Mama she better keep us posted!







lilD1188 said:


> Im all hooked up to monitors and my iv drip thingy is gonna be started soon....
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



Hope everything goes smooth for ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im all hooked up to monitors and my iv drip thingy is gonna be started soon....
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



Youins Having a root canal on Sunday??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im all hooked up to monitors and my iv drip thingy is gonna be started soon....
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



Gives the 'live from the tree' threads a WHOLE new meaning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gives the 'live from the tree' threads a WHOLE new meaning!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gives the 'live from the tree' threads a WHOLE new meaning!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gives the 'live from the tree' threads a WHOLE new meaning!!



You crack me up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gives the 'live from the family tree' threads a WHOLE new meaning!!



fify.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im all hooked up to monitors and my iv drip thingy is gonna be started soon....
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_



Some post pics in the 'live from the tree' threads.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some post pics in the 'live from the tree' threads.



No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some post pics in the 'live from the tree' threads.



Don't EVEN think about going there.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2013)

What a day at work ...... SO glad this weekend is over.


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

I am getting old, used to be I'd have Jager bottles lying around, now I've got Glucerna bottles everywhere.

At least they both say to serve cold....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> I am getting old, used to be I'd have Jager bottles lying around, now I've got Glucerna bottles everywhere.
> 
> At least they both say to serve cold....



   

Sorry but that's just too  


I was thinking the same thing this morning. I get up, I fix a glass of Diet Coke. I take an Allegra, a Mucinex-D, two Advil (four if my joints are in overdrive), a Prilosec and depending on how the day goes, there's usually more Advil involved with a good dose of Tylenol PM at night and one 85mg Bayer aspirin. 

I remember the days when a BC Powder or a dose of Midol used to be the max on a bad day.  

Getting old sucks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seriously considering going to Bama Wednesday night and fishing for the rest of the week. Please review your emergency weather checklists and stock provisions accordingly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> I am getting old, used to be I'd have Jager bottles lying around, now I've got Glucerna bottles everywhere.
> 
> At least they both say to serve cold....





turtlebug said:


> Sorry but that's just too
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing this morning. I get up, I fix a glass of Diet Coke. I take an Allegra, a Mucinex-D, two Advil (four if my joints are in overdrive), a Prilosec and depending on how the day goes, there's usually more Advil involved with a good dose of Tylenol PM at night and one 85mg Bayer aspirin.
> ...



Okay, this reminds me to take the nightly meds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry but that's just too
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing this morning. I get up, I fix a glass of Diet Coke. I take an Allegra, a Mucinex-D, two Advil (four if my joints are in overdrive), a Prilosec and depending on how the day goes, there's usually more Advil involved with a good dose of Tylenol PM at night and one 85mg Bayer aspirin.
> ...



You, Old.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Seriously considering going to Bama Wednesday night and fishing for the rest of the week. Please review your emergency weather checklists and stock provisions accordingly.



Uhm, I would really like to do some "Spring Cleaning" this weekend and it helps an awful lot if it's sunny outside.    


Then again, I can always NOT do the Spring Cleaning and you won't have anywhere to sleep when we go turkey hunting. 







Usually, I'll eat venison, wild hog or whatever Bait cooks but for some reason tonight, that deer meat is turning my tummy.  

I think I'll just eat a roll.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You, Old.



I know...    




You know when the wrinkle creams out number the tubes of lipstick, you're on the downhill slide.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ain't even close to old youngin'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, I would really like to do some "Spring Cleaning" this weekend and it helps an awful lot if it's sunny outside.
> 
> 
> Then again, I can always NOT do the Spring Cleaning and you won't have anywhere to sleep when we go turkey hunting.
> ...


I can sleep anywhere. Ya'll oughta start running camera's and seeing where the turkeys are hanging out this year with the new clearcut. 
How did Fishbait cook the deer meat? 


turtlebug said:


> Sorry but that's just too
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing this morning. I get up, I fix a glass of Diet Coke. I take an Allegra, a Mucinex-D, two Advil (four if my joints are in overdrive), a Prilosec and depending on how the day goes, there's usually more Advil involved with a good dose of Tylenol PM at night and one 85mg Bayer aspirin.
> ...



Ha! You got a long way to go before you reach that status!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel like a teenager!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry but that's just too
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing this morning. I get up, I fix a glass of Diet Coke. I take an Allegra, a Mucinex-D, two Advil (four if my joints are in overdrive), a Prilosec and depending on how the day goes, there's usually more Advil involved with a good dose of Tylenol PM at night and one 85mg Bayer aspirin.
> ...


It sucks out loud! Between heart meds, bp meds, lasix and various other drugs I take daily, it's no wonder I feel bad.

I'm 45 and carry my drugs to my DRs. appts. in a blasted gallon zip-loc bag that I can barely close.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> You ain't even close to old youngin'.



No flattery needed. I'll be happy to take Sam off your hands.   





rhbama3 said:


> I can sleep anywhere. Ya'll oughta start running camera's and seeing where the turkeys are hanging out this year with the new clearcut.
> How did Fishbait cook the deer meat?
> 
> 
> Ha! You got a long way to go before you reach that status!





We haven't stopped running cameras.  
They're in the same spot they were last year......


All over the bloomin place.  



We chose to marinate it in Italian dressing this morning. He came home and sautee'd it in a pan and cooked some rice to pour it all over. 

Not sure why, usually I'll dive right in but it churned my stomach tonight to the point I'm sitting here with Ritz crackers and sliced cheese.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel like a teenager!!



Tell me bout it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel like a teenager!!



Showoff  





kracker said:


> It sucks out loud! Between heart meds, bp meds, lasix and various other drugs I take daily, it's no wonder I feel bad.
> 
> I'm 45 and carry my drugs to my DRs. appts. in a blasted gallon zip-loc bag that I can barely close.




I feel for ya and know that I don't have issues nearly as bad as some folks. 

If it weren't for some seriously messed up sinuses and a ton of allergies, I'd probably be fine. 

If they can ever figure out (or get a definitive read on my ANA) the severe joint pain and stiffness with the flushed face and burning skin, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No flattery needed. I'll be happy to take Sam off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm..... I've never tried sauteing with italian dressing. That seems like a LOT of oil you were trying to eat since it has nowhere to go. I use it for smoking and grilling, but have never cooked with it like that.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2013)

DQ Blizzard sho am good.


Is 'old' contagious? Errything hurts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it.



Put that gun down and we'll talk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Showoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what teenagers do best!! 



slip said:


> DQ Blizzard sho am good.
> 
> 
> Is 'old' contagious? Errything hurts.



I think it's hereditary!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel like a teenager!!



Me too!
I feel like an 18 year old.....













......that was driving a car that got hit by a train, throwing me off a cliff where i hit a tree, and then fell 30 feet and landed on rocks in a creekbed. Where a canoe runs over me, and then a possum bites me.
I need some Aleve.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Me too!
> I feel like an 18 year old.....
> 
> 
> ...






You just had to translate it, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Put that gun down and we'll talk!



Nope. I'm rehearsing for Mug/Keeb..... 
We'z brang somefin to shoot at.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. I'm rehearsing for Mug/Keeb.....
> We'z brang somefin to shoot at.



Mug who??


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmm..... I've never tried sauteing with italian dressing. That seems like a LOT of oil you were trying to eat since it has nowhere to go. I use it for smoking and grilling, but have never cooked with it like that.



Okay, well he soaked it all day in Italian Dressing (from a bottle) then he threw it in a frying pan on medium heat and tossed it around until it was done. 

It wasn't greasy looking. It was a little gooey and bubbly looking. The smell wasn't bad, I don't know what it was, just didn't seem like I could handle it tonight. He said it was good and I don't doubt it. The cheese and crackers sufficed for tonight.  






















Bait just informed me that Fiona was licking a power outlet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You just had to translate it, huh?



The other two options was:
The guy with the skunk stripe hair in the movie "The Great Outdoors" who got struck by lightning 58 times OR you know when you lean back in a chair and realize you went to far back and you throw your arms out and catch your balance just in the nick of time? I feel like that everyday.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 3, 2013)

Do your feet start to smell when you get old?

Bama going west so i can do stuff on the coast.
Now he gets back on sunday and the storms move east so next monday i need to stay inside that day.
If plans change we need notice. 

Went to the boat show today, need a second job so i can buy a new blue one!!!
They had boxes of refurbished spinning reels, 15 dollars each.
Good deals.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2013)

Gunna go watch some TV and get to bed early. Got to start my new gig tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna go watch some TV and get to bed early. Got to start my new gig tomorrow.






Good luck Neil!    


You certainly deserve it. Have a great day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Do your feet start to smell when you get old?
> 
> Bama going west so i can do stuff on the coast.
> Now he gets back on sunday and the storms move east so next monday i need to stay inside that day.
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna go watch some TV and get to bed early. Got to start my new gig tomorrow.



Good luck, bro!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bait just informed me that Fiona was licking a power outlet.



So do you need another kitten.....or 4?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So do you need another kitten.....or 4?



DEAR LORD NO!!!   

As a matter of fact, I told Bait this evening that if I was off Friday, I was gonna load down the Suburban with carriers full of cats and head to the pound. 

I hate to do it. I love each and every one of them little boogers, but I'm spending around $100/month feeding them. 

When it was just three or four, I would even treat them with Advantage to make sure that we didn't have a flea problem since I treat our dog and indoor cats. I cannot afford to add another 17 cats to that treatment schedule.    

I'm keeping Baron Von Poopiehead, Stewie and probably Uncle Fester. The rest have to go... if I can get my hands on em.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> DEAR LORD NO!!!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I told Bait this evening that if I was off Friday, I was gonna load down the Suburban with carriers full of cats and head to the pound.
> 
> ...



Are you suuurrrreee???? My nanny's cat just had 4 of the cutest little wittle kitties you've ever seen!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 3, 2013)

The forecast is in your favor. You deserve a good trip.

A clear bluebird day is not the best fishing condition for me.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Are you suuurrrreee???? My nanny's cat just had 4 of the cutest little wittle kitties you've ever seen!



I read your post to Fishbait. 


He said I had to stop hanging out with such folks who were going to lead me astray.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna go watch some TV and get to bed early. Got to start my new gig tomorrow.



Good Luck, Neil!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

What is with all these supposed Amish women wearing more makeup than a cheap prostitute?   


I mean, this is all real right?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Seriously considering going to Bama Wednesday night and fishing for the rest of the week. Please review your emergency weather checklists and stock provisions accordingly.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  I have my first judging assignment this weekend!  PLEASE don't make me sit out in the rain to watch dogs run all day both days!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The forecast is in your favor. You deserve a good trip.
> 
> A clear bluebird day is not the best fishing condition for me.



So, you like bad weather to fish in? We definitely need to go fishing together! You want a hurricane or just a regular thunderstorm?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2013)

I see Timmay lurking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

OUI bowling....won't be able to walk in the morning!! I'd better drink some more wine


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OUI bowling....won't be able to walk in the morning!! I'd better drink some more wine



Wine is good for you. especially if it has 99 on the bottle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  I have my first judging assignment this weekend!  PLEASE don't make me sit out in the rain to watch dogs run all day both days!



the last weather forecast for Bama i saw sez, that a 60% chance of t'storms Tuesday/Wed and then clear and sunny the rest of the week. So, i'm guessing the same system will blow thru Georgia Thurs/Fri.
Hugh wil have to give us a more definite forecast as we get closer.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OUI bowling....won't be able to walk in the morning!! I'd better drink some more wine





KyDawg said:


> Wine is good for you. especially if it has 99 on the bottle.



and you'll bowl better too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> and you'll bowl better too!



Didn't see a 99, and the Jag is kickin my butt, better start guzzlin!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> So, you like bad weather to fish in? We definitely need to go fishing together! You want a hurricane or just a regular thunderstorm?



Just a little overcast, at worst a light mist if rain in the warm weather.
The only time i like to have survival gear around is when visiting the in-laws!

Farmers like cats around the barns for rats.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> the last weather forecast for Bama i saw sez, that a 60% chance of t'storms Tuesday/Wed and then clear and sunny the rest of the week. So, i'm guessing the same system will blow thru Georgia Thurs/Fri.
> Hugh wil have to give us a more definite forecast as we get closer.



Well the app on my phone says 68 & sunny Sat.  It don't show Sunday yet.  And you and the Spaniard are gonna be in big trouble if that changes!


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wine is good for you. especially if it has 99 on the bottle.


Some fool put a dollar twenty nine, on a jug of Thunderbird wine........


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2013)

Speakin ah cats ... feller was giving some away today outside at work, i walked past him and he said "Man, i dont envy your job at all" I said "nobody does" and kept walking .... Its been crackin me up all day.


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna go watch some TV and get to bed early. Got to start my new gig tomorrow.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Some fool put a dollar twenty nine, on a jug of Thunderbird wine........



I am in for 98 cents kracker. Would go a buck fifty if they throw in some pickled eggs.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cheap wine= mind eraser


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and make a prediction: 

lilD will be a Momma in the near future!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and make a prediction:
> 
> lilD will be a Momma in the near future!



We should have had a baby pool!


----------



## kracker (Mar 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am in for 98 cents kracker. Would go a buck fifty if they throw in some pickled eggs.


I'll spot ya the rest, me and cheap wine had a very ugly breakup years back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Cheap wine= mind eraser



So does XXX apple pie 



Tag-a-long said:


> We should have had a baby pool!



I'll put a dollar on my prediction! 



kracker said:


> I'll spot ya the rest, me and cheap wine had a very ugly breakup years back.



Good thing I got the expensive stuff.....3 buck chuck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> We should have had a baby pool!



still kinda cold to put a baby in a pool, but you wimmens know more about ankle biters than i do.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> still kinda cold to put a baby in a pool, but you wimmens know more about ankle biters than i do.



Silly boy ... you have to use a HEATED pool this time of year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> still kinda cold to put a baby in a pool, but you wimmens know more about ankle biters than i do.





Tag-a-long said:


> Silly boy ... you have to use a HEATED pool this time of year!


No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Well......I see ya down there, what's the word?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Silly boy ... you have to use a HEATED pool this time of year!



Heated pool? You just can't hide money.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No No:



You just let us take care of the pool and you take care of the WEATHER!  I need it to be sunny/warm in Covington GA Fri-Sun.  



Jeff C. said:


> Well......I see ya down there, what's the word?



^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Good lordy ya'll are talkative tonight!  Ok, update, no baby yet...... later...
































 Ok, cath hooked up, no pics, demoral (sp) given = much better, don't look like he'll get here tonight, so no baby with a 3/3/13 birthday for me......... but at least she is resting!
Hey Mrs. Hornet????  she has a request for you & the Mister.........


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Heated pool? You just can't hide money.....



Matching DD hat and tee-shirt??  Pot / Kettle????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> You just let us take care of the pool and you take care of the WEATHER!  I need it to be sunny/warm in Covington GA Fri-Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^this^^^^



She's gotta read back and do one of them lonnnng MQ's


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Matching DD hat and tee-shirt??  Pot / Kettle????


Ain't that the truth?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She's gotta read back and do one of them lonnnng MQ's


showed you didn't I?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good lordy ya'll are talkative tonight!  Ok, update, no baby yet...... later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oooooooooops!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Matching DD hat and tee-shirt??  Pot / Kettle????



The hat was on sale, and the shirt just happens to match. Still a lot cheaper than a heated pool.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> showed you didn't I?



So are you home for the night??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> showed you didn't I?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> So are you home for the night??


not yet, settin here at the hospital still........ I told her I'd stay until 12:00 just to see if he'd come on, then I'll go home for a while.


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The hat was on sale, and the shirt just happens to match. Still a lot cheaper than a heated pool.



Good LOWERED son ... it's a BABY pool!  Didn't your Granny used to heat water in a kettle on the stove and pour it in a dishpan for the baby's bath??  Or didn't they have dish pan's in 'bama??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not yet, settin here at the hospital still........ I told her I'd stay until 12:00 just to see if he'd come on, then I'll go home for a while.



Just pull up a chair and sleep there ... you know he'll come the  minute you leave!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not yet, settin here at the hospital still........ I told her I'd stay until 12:00 just to see if he'd come on, then I'll go home for a while.



Bout time you get home good, he'll come a knockin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not yet, settin here at the hospital still........ I told her I'd stay until 12:00 just to see if he'd come on, then I'll go home for a while.


Don't let em over do that Demerol.  Flashbacks of when Colin was born after a full night of them pumping that stuff into Marie. It wasn't fun. Tell her I'm waitin for the good news.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good LOWERED son ... it's a BABY pool!  Didn't your Granny used to heat water in a kettle on the stove and pour it in a dishpan for the baby's bath??  Or didn't they have dish pan's in 'bama??



Yeah, but we cooked in them. Didn't stick a nasty baby in the good pans. That's what a garden hose was for. 
You so crazy.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but we cooked in them. Didn't stick a nasty baby in the good pans. That's what a garden hose was for.
> You so crazy.....



Ya'll shore do stuff different over yonder!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya'll shore do stuff different over yonder!



I guess so.
You put a baby in cookware, and we used a number 5 washtub.....











..... and a garden hose.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just pull up a chair and sleep there ... you know he'll come the  minute you leave!


I brought contact case, glasses, make up and a clean shirt......... I"m ready to stick it out.........


Jeff C. said:


> Bout time you get home good, he'll come a knockin!!


 I know........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't let em over do that Demerol.  Flashbacks of when Colin was born after a full night of them pumping that stuff into Marie. It wasn't fun. Tell her I'm waitin for the good news.


Nurse just told her she could only get it every 4 hours, and she'll get her epidural when she gets to 4 cm's........... I told her your message and got a "uuummhhuummm".........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good LOWERED son ... it's a BABY pool!  Didn't your Granny used to heat water in a kettle on the stove and pour it in a dishpan for the baby's bath??  Or didn't they have dish pan's in 'bama??


They are still kinda behind the times over there in Bama!!...........I can Remember my Great Grandmother drawing water from a well with a hand turned windlass, and heating up the water on the stove for us to take a bath in a # 2 washtub!!

This all happened in the kitchen, as there was no bathroom back then.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I read your post to Fishbait.
> 
> 
> He said I had to stop hanging out with such folks who were going to lead me astray.







turtlebug said:


> What is with all these supposed Amish women wearing more makeup than a cheap prostitute?
> 
> 
> I mean, this is all real right?



 Quit watching that Amish soap opera! 



My husband is watching it right now!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They are still kinda behind the times over there in Bama!!...........I can Remember my Great Grandmother drawing water from a well with a hand turned windlass, and heating up the water on the stove for us to take a bath in a # 2 washtub!!
> 
> This all happened in the kitchen, as there was no bathroom back then.



Didnt have to have as many baths back then. Them good baths would last several day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm gonna finish watching "Vikings" and call it a night. Gotta take bubbette to the airport at 0445 for her trip to Colorado.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I brought contact case, glasses, make up and a clean shirt......... I"m ready to stick it out.........
> 
> I know........
> 
> Nurse just told her she could only get it every 4 hours, and she'll get her epidural when she gets to 4 cm's........... I told her your message and got a "uuummhhuummm".........



 everything goes good for y'all tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I brought contact case, glasses, make up and a clean shirt......... I"m ready to stick it out.........
> 
> I know........
> 
> Nurse just told her she could only get it every 4 hours, and she'll get her epidural when she gets to 4 cm's........... I told her your message and got a "uuummhhuummm".........



"3:10 to Yuma" the original, is coming on in a couple of minutes, I'm gonna take it in!!

Keebsy, tell lilD we're pullin for her and the baby to be.  all goes well for both!

CYL!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

Have a good night Keebs hope everthing works our perfect for yall.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> everything goes good for y'all tonight!





Jeff C. said:


> "3:10 to Yuma" the original, is coming on in a couple of minutes, I'm gonna take it in!!
> Keebsy, tell lilD we're pullin for her and the baby to be.  all goes well for both!
> CYL!!





KyDawg said:


> Have a good night Keebs hope everthing works our perfect for yall.


Thank ya'll, she just got re-checked, she's a "GOOD" 3 and effaced more, might could still be here before 12:00!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I brought contact case, glasses, make up and a clean shirt......... I"m ready to stick it out.........


Keep in touch!!



KyDawg said:


> Didnt have to have as many baths back then. Them good baths would last several day.






rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna finish watching "Vikings" and call it a night. Gotta take bubbette to the airport at 0445 for her trip to Colorado.


Yep the boss from Knoxville will be in tomorrow!!..........Gonna have to hunt for a pillow soon!!



Jeff C. said:


> "3:10 to Yuma" the original, is coming on in a couple of minutes, I'm gonna take it in!!
> 
> Keebsy, tell lilD we're pullin for her and the baby to be.  all goes well for both!
> 
> CYL!!


Good movie!!.......Enjoy!!


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2013)

Best of luck to lilD and baby.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

He's HERE!!!!!!!
Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

NOW Granma is gonna catch a nap & go back & spend some time with them at the hospital............. thanks for all the well wishes, I'm sure LilD will be on later this morning.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............



See, ya'll I asked for pix yesterday and got a "don't go there and such" from the wows but I bet my morning coffee that they oooooh and aaaaaah over this one.    

Glad LilD, jr, and keebsisagranma are doing fine.   

Now to serve up the morning brew


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2013)

THREE CHEERS AND A TOAST OF GOBBLIN'S MORNING COFFEE TO LIL'D AND FAMILY AND ALSO TO THAT SMILING PROUD GRANDMA,KEEBS.    

Now that is one heck of a smiling grandma that looks like she just stepped out of the beauty salon.  Congrats to the entire family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............



Yayyyyy, I got's me a new Nephew

He's a cute little grub worm too.

Granma, tell Lil'D she done good.


----------



## kracker (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............



YEEEE HAAAWW.   Congrats Gramma D. Tell LilD and family congrats. Catch up with ya later. gotta go to work.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 4, 2013)

.... Hiiii 

Started yesterday at 3pm with the induction (pitocin drip) dr broke my water at 2cm, contractions got stronger gave me a demoral and i got some rest, progressed to a 5 and mama left to go home barely had the epidural for 2hrs, it kinda wore off, and i kinda started getting the urge to push, nurses kept tellin me not to cause dr wasnt even here yet.. Went from 5cm to 10cm in 26mins!! He popped out with 9 pushes!!! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............





lilD1188 said:


> .... Hiiii
> 
> Started yesterday at 3pm with the induction (pitocin drip) dr broke my water at 2cm, contractions got stronger gave me a demoral and i got some rest, progressed to a 5 and mama left to go home barely had the epidural for 2hrs, it kinda wore off, and i kinda started getting the urge to push, nurses kept tellin me not to cause dr wasnt even here yet.. Went from 5cm to 10cm in 26mins!! He popped out with 9 pushes!!!
> 
> ...



congrats to both of ya! thats one good lookin lil feller 

mornin folks, looks like we got us a new drivela


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> .... Hiiii
> 
> Started yesterday at 3pm with the induction (pitocin drip) dr broke my water at 2cm, contractions got stronger gave me a demoral and i got some rest, progressed to a 5 and mama left to go home barely had the epidural for 2hrs, it kinda wore off, and i kinda started getting the urge to push, nurses kept tellin me not to cause dr wasnt even here yet.. Went from 5cm to 10cm in 26mins!! He popped out with 9 pushes!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> .... Hiiii
> 
> Started yesterday at 3pm with the induction (pitocin drip) dr broke my water at 2cm, contractions got stronger gave me a demoral and i got some rest, progressed to a 5 and mama left to go home barely had the epidural for 2hrs, it kinda wore off, and i kinda started getting the urge to push, nurses kept tellin me not to cause dr wasnt even here yet.. Went from 5cm to 10cm in 26mins!! He popped out with 9 pushes!!!
> 
> ...



So glad ya'll are doin well lilD. To quote my late Grandma,"You have no idea on this day how your life has forever changed".


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2013)

congrats keebs and lilD and baby Jr.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Yaa it kinda aint sunk in quiet yet, i still cant believe i made it threw lol


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and make a prediction:
> 
> lilD will be a Momma in the near future!





Jeff C. said:


> Bout time you get home good, he'll come a knockin!!



 



Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............




 Congratulations lilD and Granma Keebs, and welcome to the world lilJr. That's a fine lookin baby, I know y'all are proud and happy, happy, happy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats to LilD and mamaw Keebs!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............




Oh my gosh.....I was in such a hurry earlier & I didn't even see the pic! 

Congrats to you Mama D & LilD! He's so handsome!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 4, 2013)

18 degrees in the vineyard this morning !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW......I didn't read previous posts !!! Condrads Keebs and lilD1118 and all !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

dang this lil o can of tuner is all i have to eat today....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Seriously considering going to Bama Wednesday night and fishing for the rest of the week. Please review your emergency weather checklists and stock provisions accordingly.


Aw come on Aint we had enuff rain


lilD1188 said:


> .... Hiiii
> 
> Started yesterday at 3pm with the induction (pitocin drip) dr broke my water at 2cm, contractions got stronger gave me a demoral and i got some rest, progressed to a 5 and mama left to go home barely had the epidural for 2hrs, it kinda wore off, and i kinda started getting the urge to push, nurses kept tellin me not to cause dr wasnt even here yet.. Went from 5cm to 10cm in 26mins!! He popped out with 9 pushes!!!
> 
> ...



Well looky , Congrats to you, glad everything went well


Well, 1/2 tank of gas on the Fourwheeler, walked 700 miles yesterday and found notta, not one single shed 
But i did have a bowl of deer breakfast sausage and gravey, scrambled eggs and cheese, and cheese grits Good morning to ya'll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NOW Granma is gonna catch a nap & go back & spend some time with them at the hospital............. thanks for all the well wishes, I'm sure LilD will be on later this morning.........





lilD1188 said:


> .... Hiiii
> 
> Started yesterday at 3pm with the induction (pitocin drip) dr broke my water at 2cm, contractions got stronger gave me a demoral and i got some rest, progressed to a 5 and mama left to go home barely had the epidural for 2hrs, it kinda wore off, and i kinda started getting the urge to push, nurses kept tellin me not to cause dr wasnt even here yet.. Went from 5cm to 10cm in 26mins!! He popped out with 9 pushes!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!!!! He's precious!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............






Congratulions LilD and Duree !!!!!!!!   







I'ma thankin Lil DooDoo would be a good nick name . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratulions LilD and Duree !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But wouldnt the dog get confused


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> dang this lil o can of tuner is all i have to eat today....




you must got some lil hands


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But wouldnt the dog get confused






Yeah, but dogs are a heap smarter than baybays' . . .





Boy, you're tryin to get me kilt aintcha ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but dogs are a heap smarter than baybays' . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No , you can do that on your own


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

sequester... thought that had sumthin ta do with horses???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No , you can do that on your own







Really ????  











Goodnight/day folks!!!




Best of luck to LilD and EVERYBODIES momma, Keebs!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sequester... thought that had sumthin ta do with horses???



We went to one of them sequesterin events back when the Olympics came to town. Bunch of dressed up folks on a horse makin pretty lil patterns in the dirt. It was quieter than a puttin green at the Masters. One of the horses had eat a big ole pot of butterbeans before his turn came. I found out that you CANNOT keep a 5 1/2 yr old boy from laughin at a horse full of gas. I had to take him back to one of those mist machines and buy a $8 cocola


----------



## kracker (Mar 4, 2013)

If I make u breakfast in bed, just a "thank you" will suffice. No need to say things like, "how the heck did u find out where I live?".


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> We went to one of them sequesterin events back when the Olympics came to town. Bunch of dressed up folks on a horse makin pretty lil patterns in the dirt. It was quieter than a puttin green at the Masters. One of the horses had eat a big ole pot of butterbeans before his turn came. I found out that you CANNOT keep a 5 1/2 yr old boy from laughin at a horse full of gas. I had to take him back to one of those mist machines and buy a $8 cocola



 heck Ida been laughin right along with him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> heck Ida been laughin right along with him



He was. 

I was there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....I survived an outstanding evening with Boneboy and Andrew again



It's funny U posted this at 10am Jeff.  That's when I woke up, looked and the clock and it was 10.  Turned over once and looked at the clock again and it was now 1pm!   Geesh...sleep like a baby.  ;-)


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shot my new(new to me) pellet gun today!! I killed the beer can squirrel with my first shot



See...all that practice Saturday paid off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> We went to one of them sequesterin events back when the Olympics came to town. Bunch of dressed up folks on a horse makin pretty lil patterns in the dirt. It was quieter than a puttin green at the Masters. One of the horses had eat a big ole pot of butterbeans before his turn came. I found out that you CANNOT keep a 5 1/2 yr old boy from laughin at a horse full of gas. I had to take him back to one of those mist machines and buy a $8 cocola



Ain't never been to one of them sequestrian events, but for some reason I'm havin a de javu! 



kracker said:


> If I make u breakfast in bed, just a "thank you" will suffice. No need to say things like, "how the heck did u find out where I live?".



 



boneboy96 said:


> It's funny U posted this at 10am Jeff.  That's when I woke up, looked and the clock and it was 10.  Turned over once and looked at the clock again and it was now 1pm!   Geesh...sleep like a baby.  ;-)



Now you know why I left! I would've gotten home wayyy too late Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> See...all that practice Saturday paid off!



Yes it did!!! I put 4 out of 7 in the bottom end of a beer can @ 30 yds. Had one hit just off the edge into the side, the other 2 misses were just me. The wind was moving the can a tad also, because of the way I had it attached.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............



WooHoo...   Congrats D3 and LilD!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't never been to one of them sequestrian events, but for some reason I'm havin a de javu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Yes it did!!! I put 4 out of 7 in the bottom end of a beer can @ 30 yds. Had one hit just off the edge into the side, the other 2 misses were just me. The wind was moving the can a tad also, because of the way I had it attached.



Yup...that's one heck of an accurate one you picked!     Now work on Jag and the eye patch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...that's one heck of an accurate one you picked!     Now work on Jag and the eye patch!



I've got to get another one for him, can't find the one we had. May give it a try left handed and see what happens.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

idjits... i just got called to a machine on the other side of the plant just to be ask by the operator if i worked on x box game systems! i should punchedemindamouth


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

HolyMoly, that boy must be a steam roller, 'cause I feel like he done rolled alll ova me!
 But I got some more good black mail pics for when he starts dating!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HolyMoly, that boy must be a steam roller, 'cause I feel like he done rolled alll ova me!
> But I got some more good black mail pics for when he starts dating!



Steamrolla?.....he's tryin to get away!! All that pokin and proddin Granmas like to do wiff newborn nekkid babies!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Steamrolla?.....he's tryin to get away!! All that pokin and proddin Granmas like to do wiff newborn nekkid babies!!


I didn't "poke & prod" but he did grab my finger & near 'bout pull himself up off the warming table!  And when I nuzzled his cheek, he let me know he wanted something only his Mama could give him!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HolyMoly, that boy must be a steam roller, 'cause I feel like he done rolled alll ova me!
> But I got some more good black mail pics for when he starts dating!





Keebs said:


> I didn't "poke & prod" but he did grab my finger & near 'bout pull himself up off the warming table!  And when I nuzzled his cheek, he let me know he wanted something only his Mama could give him!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I didn't "poke & prod" but he did grab my finger & near 'bout pull himself up off the warming table!  And when I nuzzled his cheek, he let me know he wanted something only his Mama could give him!



Precious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I didn't "poke & prod" but he did grab my finger & near 'bout pull himself up off the warming table!  And when I nuzzled his cheek, he let me know he wanted something only his Mama could give him!



Has he got puppy breath already?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HolyMoly, that boy must be a steam roller, 'cause I feel like he done rolled alll ova me!
> But I got some more good black mail pics for when he starts dating!



Hey GRANNY Congrats..
two grilled cheese and a big ole bowl of some Chili the Mrs. made yesterday. Its always better the day after


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Has he got puppy breath already?





mudracing101 said:


> Hey GRANNY Congrats..
> two grilled cheese and a big ole bowl of some Chili the Mrs. made yesterday. Its always better the day after


No No: MamaRee.......GranmaRee............ or whatever he decides......
Looks like Subway, LilD requested that this morning, so looks like I'll get one too when I get hers............ guess I'll go get ready & mosy on back to town, I think I hear the little steamrolla calling me....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Precious!


 if you had a different phone you'd have seen more pics by now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: MamaRee.......GranmaRee............ or whatever he decides......
> Looks like Subway, LilD requested that this morning, so looks like I'll get one too when I get hers............ guess I'll go get ready & mosy on back to town, I think I hear the little steamrolla calling me....



See ya later GRANNY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I didn't "poke & prod" but he did grab my finger & near 'bout pull himself up off the warming table!  And when I nuzzled his cheek, he let me know he wanted something only his Mama could give him!





nomnomnomnom . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Keebs and Mama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

3 and 1/2 hrs sleep just ain't cutting it, think I'll have a drank . . . No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 and 1/2 hrs sleep just ain't cutting it, think I'll have a drank . . . No No:



the glory days of night shift


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nomnomnomnom . . .



 You never let me down


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nomnomnomnom . . .





mudracing101 said:


> You never let me down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> the glory days of night shift





Yep . . . 





mudracing101 said:


> You never let me down





I'm here for ya bro !!! 





Crickett said:


>






Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa ????


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Men!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Men!



women


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> women


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

What's all the ruckus about in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's all the ruckus about in here?





I dunno???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno???


I thought you was da main man in da know?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Ain't no baby slobber up in heah??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Keebs. I know LilD  named that boy Jr., but I'd just have ta call him DBoy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm out ya'll, have a good one


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy Cow....it is amazing to be in a brand new 600,000 sq ft facility. I am amazed and excited with my new work life adventure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you was da main man in da know?





I thought I was too, BUT somebody else told me I didn't know SQUAT>>>




Sterlo58 said:


> Holy Cow....it is amazing to be in a brand new 600,000 sq ft facility. I am amazed and excited with my new work life adventure.





Don't get lost bro !!!


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2013)

Turkey season needs to hurry the heck up.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Holy Cow....it is amazing to be in a brand new 600,000 sq ft facility. I am amazed and excited with my new work life adventure.




So give us the details on your first day.   






slip said:


> Turkey season needs to hurry the heck up.



AMEN!  


I'm soooooo ready for it. Gonna fish out my calls and start irritating the neighbors tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Holy Cow....it is amazing to be in a brand new 600,000 sq ft facility. I am amazed and excited with my new work life adventure.





turtlebug said:


> So give us the details on your first day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....what Tbug said!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2013)

Simple night supper, grilled elk burgers, with bacon,shrooms, cheese and onyons, hotdawgs, kone on da cob, cole slaw, and fries ???





Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy Tbug !!!!   ya !!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....what Tbug said!!



Yep. What Jeff said.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

What up, people?
One of them days. Right as i was getting ready to leave, beeper goes off and now we have an emergency. Okay....... doing the cas and then the dentist office calls and says i can get my toofies pulled tomorrow afternoon. Great! Then 20 minutes later they beep me back and say " sorry, not enough time alloted. We'll re-schedule". 
I got a stand and feeder i need to get, two teeth need pulling, i want to go fishing, Bubbettes out of town till Thursday so i'm cooking every night, turkey seasons coming, and now i find out my mother is having a heart cath in two weeks.
I feel like "Skipper" today....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Simple night supper, grilled elk burgers, with bacon,shrooms, cheese and onyons, hotdawgs, kone on da cob, cole slaw, and fries ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple? 



turtlebug said:


> Yep. What Jeff said.



Yeah....what TBug said!! 

Maybe we can aggravate him into tellin us about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What up, people?
> One of them days. Right as i was getting ready to leave, beeper goes off and now we have an emergency. Okay....... doing the cas and then the dentist office calls and says i can get my toofies pulled tomorrow afternoon. Great! Then 20 minutes later they beep me back and say " sorry, not enough time alloted. We'll re-schedule".
> I got a stand and feeder i need to get, two teeth need pulling, i want to go fishing, Bubbettes out of town till Thursday so i'm cooking every night, turkey seasons coming, and now i find out my mother is having a heart cath in two weeks.
> I feel like "Skipper" today....



I miss Skipper.....he always made my day's seem better.  You'll have to do!! 

Hope your Mom is ok!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What up, people?
> One of them days. Right as i was getting ready to leave, beeper goes off and now we have an emergency. Okay....... doing the cas and then the dentist office calls and says i can get my toofies pulled tomorrow afternoon. Great! Then 20 minutes later they beep me back and say " sorry, not enough time alloted. We'll re-schedule".
> I got a stand and feeder i need to get, two teeth need pulling, i want to go fishing, Bubbettes out of town till Thursday so i'm cooking every night, turkey seasons coming, and now i find out my mother is having a heart cath in two weeks.
> I feel like "Skipper" today....


 for your mother.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> for your mother.



We bammers usually ignore all symptoms of a serious ilness til its too late. Mom's bucking the trend. She's 9 years out from a fight with lung cancer. She'll beat this too.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We bammers usually ignore all symptoms of a serious ilness til its too late. Mom's bucking the trend. She's 9 years out from a fight with lung cancer. She'll beat this too.



I've met your mom. She's a strong woman. She'll fight it and is gonna be fine. 

God would never put a woman of such true Southern Grace through more than she can handle.  

Prayers for your mom, tell her Bait and I are thinking about her.  


And  to you and Bubette.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've met your mom. She's a strong woman. She'll fight it and is gonna be fine.
> 
> God would never put a woman of such true Southern Grace through more than she can handle.
> 
> ...



good thing Bubbette is in Colorado or i'd be going all ninjee chop on her. 
Got a letter from the tax-man today that she didn't pay the property taxes on my boat. Nice of them to wait till a nice penalty and interest had been added to remind us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've met your mom. She's a strong woman. She'll fight it and is gonna be fine.
> 
> God would never put a woman of such true Southern Grace through more than she can handle.
> 
> ...



stop it. I'm mad right now and want to stay that way till after i let her know about the letter.












Oh, and   to you all as well.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> good thing Bubbette is in Colorado or i'd be going all ninjee chop on her.
> Got a letter from the tax-man today that she didn't pay the property taxes on my boat. Nice of them to wait till a nice penalty and interest had been added to remind us.



When Bait gets a new job, if he don't get our boat fixed, the next time they send a tax bill for it, I'm gonna haul it over to their office and drop it off. Surely the taxes on it are more than it's worth as it sits.    

I sowwy.  

She's had a lot on her plate with Allison away and the new job, Jen and the shows... women's brains don't function very well when we're busy.  













Heck, mine functions even worse when I'm not busy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

country fried cube steak and tater tots or supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

Picked the boy up from soccer practice and took him to Ruby Tuesday's for dinner. I had the Jumbo Lump Crab Cake with the salad bar and the double chocolate lava cake for desert. Yummy stuff right there now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So give us the details on your first day.



I am finally working for a company that believes in fully training and compensating employees for their experience. I will be in off- sight training for the next 4 weeks before beginning on-sight training at the new plant. we will be launching a completely new division of Toyota industries. I am stoked.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We bammers usually ignore all symptoms of a serious ilness til its too late. Mom's bucking the trend. She's 9 years out from a fight with lung cancer. She'll beat this too.



 for your mom bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am finally working for a company that believes in fully training and compensating employees for their experience. I will be in off- sight training for the next 4 weeks before beginning on-sight training at the new plant. we will be launching a completely new division of Toyota industries. I am stoked.


They're gonna teach you Japanese in four weeks. Good gawd man, talk about a crash course!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're gonna teach you Japanese in four weeks. Good gawd man, talk about a crash course!!!



Wasabi.....Sushi....Sashimi....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 4, 2013)

kracker said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by KyDawg
> 
> ...






_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wasabi.....Sushi....Sashimi....


And if you live in Valdosta............Guacamole......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

It's official:
The weather forecast looks great so i've taken thursday and Friday off.
Let the games......BEGIN!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's official:
> The weather forecast looks great so i've taken thursday and Friday off.
> Let the games......BEGIN!!!


Crap, just when I thought I would be able to get some projects done you have to come along and throw a gigantic Murphy's Law monkey wrench in the middle of it. 

Now I've got to start watching the weather models to see where this freak storm is coming from.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

So I was drinking Diet Coke through a straw. 

I looked down and a spider was crawling up my shirt.

My sinuses have been sufficiently rinsed with Diet Coke.

It burns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So I was drinking Diet Coke through a straw.
> 
> I looked down and a spider was crawling up my shirt.
> 
> ...


Is this a new trend? Instead of using saline with a Neti-Pot the new rinse de jour for your sinuses is Coke Classic?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this a new trend? Instead of using saline with a Neti-Pot the new rinse de jour for your sinuses is Coke Classic?



I will actually be skipping my nightly Neti-Pot ritual.

I can only imagine the painful volcanic reation that I would have to endure when salt water mixed with the Diet Coke residue.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crap, just when I thought I would be able to get some projects done you have to come along and throw a gigantic Murphy's Law monkey wrench in the middle of it.
> 
> Now I've got to start watching the weather models to see where this freak storm is coming from.



Keep me informed.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2013)

Okey Dokey. I'm gonna call it a day/night. 

Those 101 mile round trip daily drives are getting to me a little. 
It's not that bad, I'm just ready to move on to the next place... which will probably be Douglas. 

I really hope they either slide me into the roving manager's job or get me my very own IOP around here somewhere. 

Y'all have a good un.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See ya later GRANNY


 sorry, every single time someone says "Granny" I think of my Daddy's Mama, only "Granny" I had, the other grandmother was called either "Mama Fronie" or "Granma Griffin".......... lawd toooooo many names to figure on!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 and 1/2 hrs sleep just ain't cutting it, think I'll have a drank . . . No No:


I HAD to ALSO........ laid down at 5:00AM, phone starts going off at 7:00 with sisters/family checking on LilD, not much sleep gotten......... but him was worth it.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs. I know LilD  named that boy Jr., but I'd just have ta call him DBoy.


Honey, that works for me!!  


turtlebug said:


> I will actually be skipping my nightly Neti-Pot ritual.
> 
> I can only imagine the painful volcanic reation that I would have to endure when salt water mixed with the Diet Coke residue.


ouch, that'd HAVE to hurt!!!!!!

Ok, LilD just sent me a pic of "DaBaby" wiff a passey finally in his mouth, not the kind she wanted but at least he's taking one....... Mother, Daddy & Baby doing great....... I held him more today and yes, my heart is still not here at the house with me, but laying in my daughters arms.......... lawd have mercy, I just never knew.............. KRACKER!!!!!!!!! you didn't prepare me enough!!!!!!!!!...............it's all good, just a granmabreakdown......... thank you all for the posts, calls & texts, It means the world to me!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Keep me informed.


Prayers for your Mom, Robert!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummmmmmm, I shouldn't have made the drinks


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Prayers for your Mom, Robert!



X3 bama.

Congrats Gmaw
Now you can spoil him and leave letting mom deal with it.
You have leverage, you can spoil him or you can tell stories about mom. Let mom decide.

I have 2 employees out for a week. Have to do my stuff and their jobs too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Ummmmmmm, I shouldn't have made the drinks


 #1 they tasted good to me, #2 I NEEDED them #3 Perfect timing......... thanks, Hankus!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> X3 bama.
> 
> Congrats Gmaw
> Now you can spoil him and leave letting mom deal with it.
> ...


thanks, ain't no lettin Mom decide, what happens 'tween me & Dababy, STAYS wiff me & Dababy!
ok, back to the real world tomorrow............ check ya'll then!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> #1 they tasted good to me, #2 I NEEDED them #3 Perfect timing......... thanks, Hankus!



Okkkkkkkk, ummmmmm, since I'm at page 10, well ummmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I will actually be skipping my nightly Neti-Pot ritual.
> 
> I can only imagine the painful volcanic reation that I would have to endure when salt water mixed with the Diet Coke residue.


I think you should fill the Neti Pot up with diet coke, drop in a couple of Mentos, screw the nozzle on real tight and put it up your nose. Warning: keep your eye's closed real tight, wouldn't want to blow your eyeballs out of the sockets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Okkkkkkkk, ummmmmm, since I'm at page 10, well ummmmm


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2013)

Now......

We gotta heathen 

 fer bamas ma

 fer the rest of ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Now......
> 
> We gotta heathen
> 
> ...



I'm losin my Hankus translatin abilities!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's HERE!!!!!!!
> Decided to come home, catch a nap & go back to wait with Daddy........... uuummm, got home, got a shower, laid down & the phone rings..... "Doc said she's 9 to 10 cm's, take your time, but come on when you get ready"........ well, I fixed my hair, got dressed and flew back......... 2:32 AM he made his entrance, I got there at 2:50 AM........... but he is one healthy littler feller...... 8lbs & 7.5 oz, 20.75 inches long.......... ya'll meet my new main squeeze:
> James Scott, Jr.......... they plan on calling him Jr, Granma Keebs will find her own name.......
> Mama did great & is doing fine and STILL says she wants one more.............


Congratulations Granmaw!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'm losin my Hankus translatin abilities!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2013)

What am I doing up ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2013)

whoa, it is twosday and time for a cup or two


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What am I doing up ???


Wondering how you got there?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2013)

.....goin on less than 10hrs of sleep... Just took a percocet for back pain which is more annoying than anything maybe the nurses will leave us alone for 10 mins so i can get some sleep...highly doubtful, everytime i get comfy they come flyin in the door!! ...ill be glad to go home!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> .....goin on less than 10hrs of sleep... Just took a percocet for back pain which is more annoying than anything maybe the nurses will leave us alone for 10 mins so i can get some sleep...highly doubtful, everytime i get comfy they come flyin in the door!! ...ill be glad to go home!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


Mernin LilD, How's my nephew doin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

mornin kids, did y'all hear the news..... it might just start raining today.....wooohooo!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you should fill the Neti Pot up with diet coke, drop in a couple of Mentos, screw the nozzle on real tight and put it up your nose. Warning: keep your eye's closed real tight, wouldn't want to blow your eyeballs out of the sockets.




Now that must have been what someone did to me without my consent.  When I woke up Sunday morning, I had so much congestion, sinus drainage, and a terrible cough that rattles my bones to the core.  I swear it feels like a feather duster keeps tickling the back of my throat and making me cough every 30 seconds or so.  It also feels like somehow I got into a "knockdown drag-out fight" and everybody had a baseball bat except me and they worked me over real good.     Definitely didn't get any sleep last night at all.  

Who ever gave me this crud can surely have it back !!!






gobbleinwoods said:


> whoa, it is twosday and time for a cup or two.




Gobblin, I think that I will have to skip your good coffee this morning and go straight to the 90 proof just to cut through this congestion and coughing garbage this morning.  


Sure hope the rest of you have a good day and ESPECIALLY GRANDMA KEEBS!!!!!  That photo of her holding that new grandson was priceless for sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mornin, I'm here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> .....goin on less than 10hrs of sleep... Just took a percocet for back pain which is more annoying than anything maybe the nurses will leave us alone for 10 mins so i can get some sleep...highly doubtful, everytime i get comfy they come flyin in the door!! ...ill be glad to go home!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Mornin lilD......yep, it's time to get home to your own bed and some real rest. 



blood on the ground said:


> mornin kids, did y'all hear the news..... it might just start raining today.....wooohooo!



I could use a few more specifics, like time, duration, amounts, etc. But thanks for the heads up! 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, I'm here.



Mornin Mud.....you chure?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin lilD......yep, it's time to get home to your own bed and some real rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mernin Jeff, I cant give you that I just listen to the storm whisperer (messican) for the specifics...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Jeff, I cant give you that I just listen to the storm whisperer (messican) for the specifics...



Moanin blood!! No prob, I get weather reports every 1/2 hour from the Jag, don't matter if it's done went past us and slid up to the Norfeast


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin lilD......yep, it's time to get home to your own bed and some real rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not really


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Waitin on da wifes smartphone to be delivered 

"Delivery may be delayed without signature."


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pank grapefruits are the bomb!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Hes fine, just a sleepin!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey lilD, im a eatin fer you an junior this mernin... skettie is the breakfast of champions


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

morning ever body.........................what a day already


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body.........................what a day already



Whassamatta lil feller??


----------



## rydert (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whassamatta lil feller??



i'm surrounded by idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm surrounded by idjits



What'd you expect....dis is da drivla!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Hes fine, just a sleepin!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


Enjoy it while it lasts.............. give him my kiss this morning please, I walked into a hornets nest here at work!


Jeff C. said:


> What'd you expect....dis is da drivla!!


 
ok, back to work..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.............. give him my kiss this morning please, I walked into a hornets nest here at work!
> 
> 
> ok, back to work..............



Hellooooo there, Granma!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm surrounded by idjits


really?


Keebs said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.............. give him my kiss this morning please, I walked into a hornets nest here at work!
> 
> 
> ok, back to work..............



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellooooo there, Granma!!


 Hiya UncChief! Lawd, it's bad when you gotta "correct" the bossman, but in the same breath, point out your own mistake!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> really?
> 
> 
> Mornin


 I haz a nice surprise for you................ pm on the way!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Mornin' Mama D!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I haz a nice surprise for you................ pm on the way!



Awesome


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Why you keep beatin that dead horse


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



See above


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

I always take life with a grain of salt, ...plus a slice of lemon, ...and a shot of tequila.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I always take life with a grain of salt, ...plus a slice of lemon, ...and a shot of tequila.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I always take life with a grain of salt, ...plus a slice of lemon, ...and a shot of tequila.



Sounds like a great philosophy to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Macon to see my mom . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Macon to see my mom . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Macon to see my mom . . .


I'll go see your mom if you'll go see mine.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll go see your mom if you'll go see mine.........



you an quack should be ushamed of yerselves


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you an quack should be ushamed of yerselves


No No: you don't know our Mama's!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: you don't know our Mama's!



still yo mama tho,,,  ifin she is half as sweet as you she is a awesome lady 



I just got some points wifdatone!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> still yo mama tho,,,  ifin she is half as sweet as you she is a awesome lady
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some points wifdatone!!!!


agreed on the "still yo mama" point, but some days, I swaunee, she just pushes da button da wrong way!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, headed to Macon to see my mom . . .



I'm headin' to montgomery tomorrow to see mine! 

Workin' on tackle, gotta get the house cleaned up, some clothes washed, and then get thru the workday tomorrow.
Oh, and nephew has requested a batch of jerky so got some ground deer thawin' out.
Time for a nap....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is just a test..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This is just a test..



oh gosh a test!!!!! i don't know the answers!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2013)

sorry I'm late.....better late than never. Congrates to Keebs.....I don't care what you call her...just call her!!!! Lots of names come to mind.....GrandMomma, MeMe, Nanna rofl: cause she ain't yeller!), GrandMother, MaMaw, MeMaw, Momma Dear, Granny but no matter what...That boy's gonna LOVE her!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> sorry I'm late.....better late than never. Congrates to Keebs.....I don't care what you call her...just call her!!!! Lots of names come to mind.....GrandMomma, MeMe, Nanna rofl: cause she ain't yeller!), GrandMother, MaMaw, MeMaw, Momma Dear, Granny but no matter what...That boy's gonna LOVE her!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

KEEBS
















I'll BRB!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2013)

im out... y'all have a good evening!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Later Blood


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> KEEBS
> 
> I'll BRB!


 


blood on the ground said:


> im out... y'all have a good evening!


 later blood!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> later blood!



 check your email


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> check your email


No No: no frets!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

If up were down, we'd be upside down!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If up were down, we'd be upside down!!



 this ain't the useless thread!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If up were down, we'd be upside down!!





Crickett said:


> this ain't the useless thread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> this ain't the useless thread!



Same difference!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Y'all know I've been havin issues w/ a teacher?! Well today my son made her cry!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all know I've been havin issues w/ a teacher?! Well today my son made her cry!


Next he'll be branded a domestic terrorist and you'll be gettin a visit from the DHS.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Same difference!!



No No:


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next he'll be branded a domestic terrorist and you'll be gettin a visit from the DHS.



Shush yer mouf! 


He told her she was mean & my mommy has a problem w/ you!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all know I've been havin issues w/ a teacher?! Well today my son made her cry!





Jeff C. said:


> Same difference!!


No No:


Crickett said:


> Shush yer mouf!
> 
> 
> He told her she was mean & my mommy has a problem w/ you!


 good for him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Man, that wind is kickin' outside!
Got some jerky on the dehdrator and about to organiize my tackle box.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that wind is kickin' outside!
> Got some jerky on the dehdrator and about to organiize my tackle box.



You ganna get wet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bout that time again, made another day. Keebs you ready? I'm lockin up


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout that time again, made another day. Keebs you ready? I'm lockin up


 let's roll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gonna be a "Doe on the 1/2 shell" and tater tots kinda night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2013)

Wheeeeeee 

LilD go home yet?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that was funny. 

I'm cooking supper, Bait still at work and a Deputy pulls up in the yard.  

I walked out to greet him, he's looking for Bait.  

About two years ago, he called the law on a former neighbor and her "boyfriends" who were trying to rip off an a/c unit from a rental house in the neighborhood. (Her and her family had moved earlier but she came back to scout I guess) They were caught and arrested. 

They just now are getting around to serving him a subpoena to appear in court for that.  

The best part is it's for Monday. 

The even better part is that we live on "CRAPTREE" Lane.       


I oughta take it down the street and show it to old man Crabtree.   

Bait ain't happy. No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well that was funny.
> 
> I'm cooking supper, Bait still at work and a Deputy pulls up in the yard.
> 
> ...



TWO YEARS? 
On petty theft? 

The rain just hit here and its pouring hard. I guess the fates have discovered i'm getting ready to go fishing.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> TWO YEARS?
> On petty theft?
> 
> The rain just hit here and its pouring hard. I guess the fates have discovered i'm getting ready to go fishing.



Well, it wasn't petty theft. They destroyed a brand new $2,000 a/c unit. Plus, when they caught them, up the road, they had all sorts of drug stuff and such on them. 

Brooks county ain't exactly in a hurry about anything... unless you owe them money.  



I sowwy about your rain and fishing trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> TWO YEARS?
> On petty theft?
> 
> The rain just hit here and its pouring hard. I guess the fates have discovered i'm getting ready to go fishing.



FWIW, It didn't last long here bama, but it's still very windy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, it wasn't petty theft. They destroyed a brand new $2,000 a/c unit. Plus, when they caught them, up the road, they had all sorts of drug stuff and such on them.
> 
> Brooks county ain't exactly in a hurry about anything... unless you owe them money.
> 
> ...


Okay, thats definitely not petty theft! Glad they caught them. 


Jeff C. said:


> FWIW, It didn't last long here bama, but it's still very windy.


Same here. The rain only lasted maybe 15 minutes. The wind is dying down though. This time tomorrow night, i'll be chunking and winding a crappie jig on my new rod and reel. Okay, rods and reels. I always take 3 with 3 different colors of jigs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

Home made baked in the oven jigs


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

I need to hit the water myself, missed the opener of my little local water auth. last Friday. Also, check out this thread. I've fished this nearby reservoir before, it's been closed for about 3 yrs until now. I need to get over there real bad!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=743637


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> FWIW, It didn't last long here bama, but it's still very windy.



Windy is a little understated. 

I was coming home from Tifton. Shooting down I-75 with the cruise set on 74. I couldn't hardly keep that sucker between the lines. The gusts were  strong. 

The best I could do was get beside a semi and let him block the wind from one side.  

It's been sprinkling off and on here. I'm kind of tired of it myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Home made baked in the oven jigs



Dats what i'm talkin' about!!!! 
Mine are done and ready to fish with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Windy is a little understated.
> 
> I was coming home from Tifton. Shooting down I-75 with the cruise set on 74. I couldn't hardly keep that sucker between the lines. The gusts were  strong.
> 
> ...



Yes indeed. It was windy all day here, then the rain came in. Now, the rain has gone and the skies have cleared, but the wind is roaring. I believe it has picked up


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2013)

Had to watch the Waterboy with Sam. The movie has it's moments. 

I have training everyday for the next two weeks at a local college but it is a nice commute. Gotta hit the sack early. I'll catch up with yall soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Had to watch the Waterboy with Sam. The movie has it's moments.
> 
> I have training everyday for the next two weeks at a local college but it is a nice commute. Gotta hit the sack early. I'll catch up with yall soon.



I love the Waterboy! It's one of those movies that i have to watch no matter what point the movie is at when i come across it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

LilD & company are home!!!!! Dababy checked out good with his baby doc, she checked out good with her doc, so they are home & resting, THANK YOU all for the posts, comments, calls & texts, I is one happy granma!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LilD & company are home!!!!! Dababy checked out good with his baby doc, she checked out good with her doc, so they are home & resting, THANK YOU all for the posts, comments, calls & texts, I is one happy granma!



That's good to hear, now she and the baby can finally get some real rest!! 

OH, Reallyyyy?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's good to hear, now she and the baby can finally get some real rest!!
> 
> OH, Reallyyyy?


Yep, "oh really", she just texted & said he didn't "like" his bed!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yep, "oh really", she just texted & said he didn't "like" his bed!!!!



Oh Lawd!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Man, that deer was awesome!
But in all fairness, how can you go wrong with backstrap, bacon, onion, dale's steak sauce and a broiler?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Evening, old man on the mountain! 
Pretty much hit and run in here tonight. Or post and run if you prefer.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that deer was awesome!
> But in all fairness, how can you go wrong with backstrap, bacon, onion, dale's steak sauce and a broiler?


Nope, I don't see any way you could go wrong wiff them ingredients!


Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd!!


yep, "ohlawd" is right! I'm  pay back has STARTED!!


KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.


Hey you!
ok, guess I better find me some vittles to eat & a bed to rest in, ya'll keep it down, you know us *older folks* needs our rest.........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah it is getting late Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LilD & company are home!!!!! Dababy checked out good with his baby doc, she checked out good with her doc, so they are home & resting, THANK YOU all for the posts, comments, calls & texts, I is one happy granma!



  glad they got to go home!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by rhbama3
> 
> ...



Not yetttt, hahahaha..... He just had to work out a few kinks and as of now (and for now) he is in his bed sleeping!!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2013)

My bed has always felt good but it has NEVER felt this good.... So glad to be home now to try and settle into a routine of sorts which is gonna be hard considering ive never been a routine type of person as it is!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> LilD & company are home!!!!! Dababy checked out good with his baby doc, she checked out good with her doc, so they are home & resting, THANK YOU all for the posts, comments, calls & texts, I is one happy granma!





Jeff C. said:


> That's good to hear, now she and the baby can finally get some real rest!!
> 
> OH, Reallyyyy?





Keebs said:


> Yep, "oh really", she just texted & said he didn't "like" his bed!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd!!





Crickett said:


> glad they got to go home!





lilD1188 said:


> My bed has always felt good but it has NEVER felt this good.... So glad to be home now to try and settle into a routine of sorts which is gonna be hard considering ive never been a routine type of person as it is!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> My bed has always felt good but it has NEVER felt this good.... So glad to be home now to try and settle into a routine of sorts which is gonna be hard considering ive never been a routine type of person as it is!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


Your routine is not going to be up to you anymore!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



I know, unless he does a complete drastic 180 i think hes gonna be a night owl (vampire) like me and wanna sleep all day lol


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your routine is not going to be up to you anymore!!




LilD, ain't no doubt, Mitch is telling the absolute Gospel truth with this statement.  Been there and done BUT loved every minute of it though.  Still enjoying it and my baby girl is 30 years old now.    

Now Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Hope you survived some of the high winds and possible tornado activity last night.  Early morning news reports show severe damage occurred in Glascock County with  severe damage to a church and other residences last night.  Prayers go out to those folks involved.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2013)

humpity hump day and the coffee is ready


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 6, 2013)

Ran into a guy at walmart yesterday who said his brother's daddy-n-law died down in Fla. where he had family. With a straight face, he said, "they hauled him up to NC to be buried with his wife in a uhaul trailer !! they could drop it off anywhere !!" I thought the wifey was gona faint right there in the store !! He was talkin about droppin off the uhaul !! LOL....I didn't know you could transport a dead man like that !!  Wifey said....now them right there are real hillbillies !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2013)

Mernin. Sure is windy out there this mernin.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Sure is windy out there this mernin.




Mornin Hugh...time to make the doughnuts. Hope I don't get blown away, going to the truck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ran into a guy at walmart yesterday who said his brother's daddy-n-law died down in Fla. where he had family. With a straight face, he said, "they hauled him up to NC to be buried with his wife in a uhaul trailer !! they could drop it off anywhere !!" I thought the wifey was gona faint right there in the store !! He was talkin about droppin off the uhaul !! LOL....I didn't know you could transport a dead man like that !!  Wifey said....now them right there are real hillbillies !!!!



sounds like a very frugal group of people to me 


mernin kids, today is my winzdy.... windy winzdy that is!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sounds like a very frugal group of people to me
> 
> 
> mernin kids, today is my winzdy.... windy winzdy that is!!!



I would say !! I ain't ever heard of such in modern times !!  "Frugal" will be my new word for the day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Mernin kids.....for a minute there I thought the great fireball in the sky was gonna blind me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mornin, Hump day.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

GoooooooooD Morningggggggg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> GoooooooooD Morningggggggg!!!!!!!!!!



Not so fast, Granny!!  We've got a lonng way to go yet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> GoooooooooD Morningggggggg!!!!!!!!!!



Hey granmaw!... dad look who it is!..... i see son..... only 6 callers ahead of us Jimmy!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not so fast, Granny!!  We've got a lonng way to go yet!


 just trying to start off on da right foot.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey granmaw!... dad look who it is!..... i see son..... only 6 callers ahead of us Jimmy!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey granmaw!... dad look who it is!..... i see son..... only 6 callers ahead of us Jimmy!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey granmaw!... dad look who it is!..... i see son..... only 6 callers ahead of us Jimmy!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey granmaw!... dad look who it is!..... i see son..... only 6 callers ahead of us Jimmy!!!!!



I don't get it...........



good morning ever body..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey granmaw!... dad look who it is!..... i see son..... only 6 callers ahead of us Jimmy!!!!!





rydert said:


> I don't get it...........
> 
> 
> 
> good morning ever body..........


inside joke, sorry...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2013)

bout time for a hair cut and a shave.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> bout time for a hair cut and a shave.


 what????? No more woolyboogger?!?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> bout time for a hair cut and a shave.



shirts fitting tight again bro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what????? No more woolyboogger?!?!?!


You aint seen it lately


blood on the ground said:


> shirts fitting tight again bro?



yeah, yeah it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Boudreaux just got his butt kicked by Maggie!! I let them out for a few minutes and the next thing I know, I hear a snarling, growling, scuffle outdoors. I thought they caught a stray cat  I open the door and as I step out Maggie sees me and comes running with that "guilty you caught me look". Meanwhile, Boudreaux is getting up off the ground, shakin all the grass off and hangin his head as he slowly  limped back with that "what just happened look". 

All is well, but it's been a long time comin, Maggie just reminded him who the REAL boss is!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2013)

fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing

Can you guess what i'm ready to do when i get off work?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint seen it lately
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah it is


 I can get pic text's, remember?


Jeff C. said:


> Boudreaux just got his butt kicked by Maggie!! I let them out for a few minutes and the next thing I know, I hear a snarling, growling, scuffle outdoors. I thought they caught a stray cat  I open the door and as I step out Maggie sees me and comes running with that "guilty you caught me look". Meanwhile, Boudreaux is getting up off the ground, shakin all the grass off and hangin his head as he slowly  limped back with that "what just happened look".
> 
> All is well, but it's been a long time comin, Maggie just reminded him who the REAL boss is!!


Cutter was doing that to Chevy the other day.......... got me worried so I put a stop to it..........but I think Chevy got the message!


rhbama3 said:


> fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing
> 
> Can you guess what i'm ready to do when i get off work?


 put on a rain suit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing
> 
> Can you guess what i'm ready to do when i get off work?


Should be a good weekend for it. The moon is in the wrong phase, but the weather will be premium for some wettin a line, whether anything bites or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can get pic text's, remember?
> 
> Cutter was doing that to Chevy the other day.......... got me worried so I put a stop to it..........but I think Chevy got the message!
> 
> put on a rain suit?



Maggie put a stop to Boudreaux's foolishness, finally!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing
> 
> Can you guess what i'm ready to do when i get off work?



Just curious, did you type that or copy and paste?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie put a stop to Boudreaux's foolishness, finally!!


Chevy & Cutter were pretty "- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - for tat" and I didn't wanna see the outcome........ 


Jeff C. said:


> Just curious, did you type that or copy and paste?


he's got them mad MOd powers now, you know, the press of a button..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

let's wrap this baby up, got the new one ready folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

knock-knock, is this thing on?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

alll alone............. Hhhhmmm................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

last post?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post?


yep! ............ oh, wait.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing fishing



did ya copy and paste that......or type it all?????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> did ya copy and paste that......or type it all?????



Whatever bama did!


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever bama did!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2013)

last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

last post? close it......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2013)

post


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm about to lock this one down


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> post



last post


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm about to lock this one down



where you been???...............


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> where you been???...............



right here


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

this really is the last post......


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> where you been???...............



Lil fella's been in trwubble


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> right here



you been in time out?

last post


----------

